# Summertime Drivelin #280



## Keebs (May 9, 2019)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Come on ya'll!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2019)

Good one,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2019)




----------



## redeli (May 9, 2019)

Boonesfarm


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2019)

Strawberry smash,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2019)

sniff sniff. ahhhhhhh freshness


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2019)

Gotta leave a little early and meet with the man that plays with some of my money. Let him play with some of H22's.


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2019)

That song has to be one of my favorites because it would come on the radio on the bus ride home and just after the start of it, I would lower the volume up and down, listening to my whole bus load of kids singing it!  I had every grade from pre-k to high-school kids and they all loved it and sang their hearts out!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2019)

That’s weird, I just heard that song recently somewhere. I think I was dreaming.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2019)

Never mind, I remember now. It was on the ride to Lexington last week after it got dark and we were 38 miles out. I swear that seemed like the longest 38 miles I had ever driven.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2019)

Well between Jag and I, we got ALL of the front yard and the sides cut. 

Now, if I can convince him for us to go tag team the back before rain gets in here it’ll all be done.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> That song has to be one of my favorites because it would come on the radio on the bus ride home and just after the start of it, I would lower the volume up and down, listening to my whole bus load of kids singing it!  I had every grade from pre-k to high-school kids and they all loved it and sang their hearts out!


She's pretty too,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 9, 2019)

'bout dat time!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2019)

Happy birthday Jeff,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2019)

Hadda really nice time today with my sister, brother and Mom along with one of niece inlaws with her baby.  Boy was covered in lipstick when he left.  Gave him his first lemon, he LOVED it !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2019)

Couldn't find my saved copy of your jerky but did find it after searching GON.   Tomorrow it gets sliced and marinated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Couldn't find my saved copy of your jerky but did find it after searching GON.   Tomorrow it gets sliced and marinated.




Mine ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2019)

quack,  believe I will add a little heat to it.   Red pepper flakes or cayenne.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mine ???



yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep




Shoulda called me . .got mine from YouTube . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda called me . .got mine from YouTube . .




Oven bake jerky . . if you like it HOT go heavy on the red pepper flakes..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoulda called me . .got mine from YouTube . .



Stubbornly independent at times.   I had it saved on my old DOA computer and was bound to find it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Stubbornly independent at times.   I had it saved on my old DOA computer and was bound to find it.




Imagine that . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oven bake jerky . . if you like it HOT go heavy on the red pepper flakes..



I am going to dry it in the dehydrator I think.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2019)

We've got a really small kitchen, no room for anymore appliances, oven does good for us..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We've got a really small kitchen, no room for anymore appliances, oven does good for us..



Dehydrator not in the kitchen here either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Dehydrator not in the kitchen here either.




Pookie made some of the best venison jerky I've ever eaten, but he don't be liking us no mo . .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Happy birthday Jeff,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


>



You and Bo$$


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2019)

We Got R Done, just in time. It has commenced to raining right after I put the lawnmower away. Every single blade of grass that we mow with a lawnmower in one day. Been a while since we’ve done that. I’m beat!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You and Bo$$


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2019)

Good steady rain here.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Good steady rain here.


All day long here,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hadda really nice time today with my sister, brother and Mom along with one of niece inlaws with her baby.  Boy was covered in lipstick when he left.  Gave him his first lemon, he LOVED it !!!


That is priceless Quack. Enjoy these times.Wish you hada gotten a pic.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hadda really nice time today with my sister, brother and Mom along with one of niece inlaws with her baby.  Boy was covered in lipstick when he left.  Gave him his first lemon, he LOVED it !!!



Did y'all confiscate the car keys?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That is priceless Quack. Enjoy these times.Wish you hada gotten a pic.



SIL took some pics ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Did y'all confiscate the car keys?




Momma's 5'2/ 95yrs old, weighs 90lbs, we're all scared of her... She's talking 'bout buying a new Cadillac . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Momma's 5'2/ 95yrs old, weighs 90lbs, we're all scared of her... She's talking 'bout buying a new Cadillac . .



Mirror, mirror on the road who'd a thunk it was so windy?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

Good morning....headed south....TGIF


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Good morning Ruger!

I think we beat Gman....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 10, 2019)

Good Morning and HAPPY Friday to you Ruger, Chief, and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

I think that Gman must be getting lots of extra beauty sleep this morning !!!!

I had a really great day yesterday as I had lunch at Peggy's Restaurant in Wrens, Georgia and it was delicious as usual.  

I am looking forward to the rest of today as I am going to have lunch with a really pretty blonde lady that makes my heart skip a beat or two when I am with her.   

I hope that all of you will have a productive day today.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Well, I saw a starry sky when I first stepped out this morning @ 4:20am.
Back to overcast now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Back atcha EE, have a great day!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,34 here and cloudy,,,,freeze warning tonight,,,,cover the plants,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

I sure hope your guys coffee is better than mine,,,,my maker took a dump,,,,had to pour boiling water into the filter,,,,tastes really crappie,,,,

Hey,and happy birthday Jeff,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am going to dry it in the dehydrator I think.


Had a Gasthaus I used to frequent in Germany,,,,the owner dehydrated his sausages in the back,,,,hunter sausage,,,,Mark a piece,,,,to die for,,,,they didn't do jerky though,,,,great place,good beer,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Can't sit on the back porch this AM,,,,cold N wind a blowing,,,,


----------



## Batjack (May 10, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.


Mng buds,cold as a well diggers butt here,,,,really pretty crappie spring to go with the hard winter we had,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Back again with joy juice


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I sure hope your guys coffee is better than mine,,,,my maker took a dump,,,,had to pour boiling water into the filter,,,,tastes really crappie,,,,
> 
> Hey,and happy birthday Jeff,,,,



I’m having a party!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.



Morn Bat.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Back again with joy juice



Bout time, what was the hold up?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

First one in the office, coffee is done my way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

Mornin all....


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’m having a party!


Your birthday is actually the day after mine,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mornin all....


Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> First one in the office, coffee is done my way.



Stout and Bold, for maximizing effect and flavor!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Your birthday is actually the day after mine,,,,



11-26?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Morn Bat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't see me posting from 1-3 this morning?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> 11-26?



You have a 15 day birthing?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Stout and Bold, for maximizing effect and flavor!


Hot and black,,,,like my women,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> 11-26?


Yep,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> 11-26?


Same age too,I think,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Stout and Bold, for maximizing effect and flavor!



I favor the Caribbean influence, dark, exotic but smooth as silk.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Let’s see, Jag and I have got all the grass cut, I have no truck, so now I have to figure out a project for today. 

I’m thinking we’ve got potential for more rain today(haven’t looked @ forecast-%). 

Rain ready in 30 mins Roundup I reckon,   that should guarantee a downpour.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I favor the Caribbean influence, dark, exotic but smooth as silk.



I wouldn’t turn it down.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Same age too,I think,,,,



1956?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

Dang it, weekend looks like a wash, 90% chance both days.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Didn't see me posting from 1-3 this morning?



No, I was sleeping.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have a 15 day birthing?



I’ve never been pregnant.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

I have a question for you guys,,,,never fished a floating bx Rapala in a river before,,,,one of the guys here caught a few Browns,I think in the hooch,in a Yak,,,,I don't have a Yak,,,,so from the bank,,,,how do you fish a jerk bait in current?The river here looks like more current than the hooch and definitely more narrow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> 1956?


57,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Tree frogs are barking, better go spray what I can out of this 1st tank.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Tree frogs are barking, better go spray what I can out of this 1st tank.


Causes Cancer,,,,????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I have a question for you guys,,,,never fished a floating bx Rapala in a river before,,,,one of the guys here caught a few Browns,I think in the hooch,in a Yak,,,,I don't have a Yak,,,,so from the bank,,,,how do you fish a jerk bait in current?The river here looks like more current than the hooch and definitely more narrow,,,,



Less jerk more reel....slowly, due to current. Or, cast up stream and be more erratic with jerk and float. Maybe?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Causes Cancer,,,,????



If that’s the case I’ve had it for years.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> If that’s the case I’ve had it for years.


? ? ? ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> No, I was sleeping.



I wasn't.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Causes Cancer,,,,????



See the latest EPA report?   Long term study saying it isn't so.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> See the latest EPA report?   Long term study saying it isn't so.


Was being sarcastic,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Was being sarcastic,,,,



Some really believe it does as I attended a lecture by a chemist who beat this drum with a voice of authority.   Just wanted to hear the argument on the other side.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some really believe it does as I attended a lecture by a chemist who beat this drum with a voice of authority.   Just wanted to hear the argument on the other side.


I'd still wear a paper mask,,,,but I smoke,so what the heck,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 10, 2019)

Good morning, gotta work a few more days then I'm out of here


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some really believe it does as I attended a lecture by a chemist who beat this drum with a voice of authority.   Just wanted to hear the argument on the other side.


We don't use any Chem here,,,,and yet our Bluebird chicks die,,,,can't fig it out,,,,have two pair this year,,,,we'll see,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, gotta work a few more days then I'm out of here


Wish I had your problem,,,,BTW,mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Really want to hit the river,,,,but dang it's cold out,,,,that wind,,,,


----------



## Batjack (May 10, 2019)

Shop'n carts cause cancer.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Shop'n carts cause cancer.


? ? ? ? that's why I wipe them with wipes,,,,


----------



## redeli (May 10, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

Morning!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

I PROMISE, I am going to have all my affairs in order as best I can so LilD doesn't have to go thru with doing it on her own!  Big Sis handled Daddy's, we are ALL in on Mama's..............sheesh, just scatter my ashes and be done with me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I PROMISE, I am going to have all my affairs in order as best I can so LilD doesn't have to go thru with doing it on her own!  Big Sis handled Daddy's, we are ALL in on Mama's..............sheesh, just scatter my ashes and be done with me!


Same here sista. We've already paid for our services that neither of us want. Take my ashes to Edisto and I'll be forever more grateful.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2019)

Hey,what i miss?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2019)

My mama pretty much had my Diddy taken care of. She even wrote the obit. She didn't do that for herself. Who woulda thought she would go before him being 8 years younger. I really don't like this time of year. aka Mother's day.


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey,what i miss?


Me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Mng,,,,


I thought I smelt somethin.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 10, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me!


I have


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2019)

mercy....


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey,what i miss?


The bus???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought I smelt somethin.





Da Possum said:


> mercy....


Bless yo pea pickin heart.............


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought I smelt somethin.


? ? ? ?,,,,maybe he took his group shower in Tifton this AM,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My mama pretty much had my Diddy taken care of. She even wrote the obit. She didn't do that for herself. Who woulda thought she would go before him being 8 years younger. I really don't like this time of year. aka Mother's day.


Yep,,,,miss my Mom too,,,,but I don't get to see my family anyway,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,maybe he took his group shower in Tifton this AM,,,,


 you sayin "Wet Dog" smell??


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> you sayin "Wet Dog" smell??


Wet dog or Marsupial,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I PROMISE, I am going to have all my affairs in order as best I can so LilD doesn't have to go thru with doing it on her own!  Big Sis handled Daddy's, we are ALL in on Mama's..............sheesh, just scatter my ashes and be done with me!


Just bury me up the hill behind the house,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Just bury me up the hill behind the house,,,,


I have a family cemetery at Mama & Daddy's and when I told the sisters I was planning on cremation, the oldest said, "But where do you want your marker"??? I said just put it between Mama & Daddy's graves.......she said there weren't enough room.......... I told her it wouldn't matter to me by then no way.....
My Great Grandparents, Grandparents and my Parents are all buried there with some distant aunts, cousins and pretty much one whole family that a son-in-law killed...........heard that story my whole life.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I have a family cemetery at Mama & Daddy's and when I told the sisters I was planning on cremation, the oldest said, "But where do you want your marker"??? I said just put it between Mama & Daddy's graves.......she said there weren't enough room.......... I told her it wouldn't matter to me by then no way.....
> My Great Grandparents, Grandparents and my Parents are all buried there with some distant aunts, cousins and pretty much one whole family that a son-in-law killed...........heard that story my whole life.


The son in law killed?,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The son in law killed?,,,,


Yep, distant uncle & his family, happened in the early 60's.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

My uncle made one of the most humbling gestures I ever seen and it made economic sense as well. My aunt was buried in the town they spent most of their married lives in, she passed first. When my uncle passed he directed that he be cremated and placed at my aunts feet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2019)

My parents have a big plot and a huge marker. All of my Dad's kin are there behind his plot. My brothers have already put their head stones on the plot with their wives. I went there on Memorial day last year to put a small flag by Diddy and bout couldn't find the plot.  I just soon not have a marker unless Cody wants us to. I doubt he will.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I have a question for you guys,,,,never fished a floating bx Rapala in a river before,,,,one of the guys here caught a few Browns,I think in the hooch,in a Yak,,,,I don't have a Yak,,,,so from the bank,,,,how do you fish a jerk bait in current?The river here looks like more current than the hooch and definitely more narrow,,,,



Actually, I’d pose that question to Nic and/or Ruger. I know Nic does quite a bit of river and creek fishing. Ruger used to fish those float trips in Arkansas, so they would be more inclined to give you an educated reply. However, a Rapala is a good ol throwback bait that can be successful just about anywhere and any condition imo, depending on what the fish are feeding on I reckon.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Yep, distant uncle & his family, happened in the early 60's.


Wow,,,,sorry,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, I’d pose that question to Nic and/or Ruger. I know Nic does quite a bit of river and creek fishing. Ruger used to fish those float trips in Arkansas, so they would be more inclined to give you an educated reply. However, a Rapala is a good ol throwback bait that can be successful just about anywhere and any condition imo, depending on what the fish are feeding on I reckon.


Yeah,I was just wondering about the current,with it floating downstream,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Was just snowing here,,,,unbelievable,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Momma and Dads marker is right here on this property tucked in under the big Oaks in the vicinity of the ol smokehouse. It was a little piddling around gardening spot for MaMaw and Mom. They were Cremated, but Dad wanted a headstone, so we did a double with he and Mom.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Actually, I’d pose that question to Nic and/or Ruger. I know Nic does quite a bit of river and creek fishing. Ruger used to fish those float trips in Arkansas, so they would be more inclined to give you an educated reply. However, a Rapala is a good ol throwback bait that can be successful just about anywhere and any condition imo, depending on what the fish are feeding on I reckon.


The guy who caught the trout here using one,,,,there was hardly any current,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Momma and Dads marker is right here on this property tucked in under the big Oaks in the vicinity of the ol smokehouse. It was a little piddling around gardening spot for MaMaw and Mom. They were Cremated, but Dad wanted a headstone, so we did a double with he and Mom.


Nice,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Back to spraying, last tank I hope!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

Taking in account I fish smaller streams usually, you adjust the jerk and retrieve to where your at in the swing as it drifts downstream. Your trying to imitate the minnow dart. Cast upstream, reel quicker and slow as the bait drifts by. Make some short casts so you can see your bait and you quickly see what you have to do to adjust. I use Rapalas a lot small mouth fishing.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Taking in account I fish smaller streams usually, you adjust the jerk and retrieve to where your at in the swing as it drifts downstream. Your trying to imitate the minnow dart. Cast upstream, reel quicker and slow as the bait drifts by. Make some short casts so you can see your bait and you quickly see what you have to do to adjust. I use Rapalas a lot small mouth fishing.


Thanks buds,,,,I've used them in lakes,but never in the river,,,,I'll take some pics,,,,wish I had a Yak,,,,pretty good current where I'm at,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

I've got the big silver minnow,,,,balsa,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks buds,,,,I've used them in lakes,but never in the river,,,,I'll take some pics,,,,wish I had a Yak,,,,pretty good current where I'm at,,,,



That's actually a tough situation to fish in a yak.
In faster water a yak has to be pointed up or down stream.
So the swing is happening to your side and starting or finishing behind your shoulder.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> That's actually a tough situation to fish in a yak.
> In faster water a yak has to be pointed up or down stream.
> So the swing is happening to your side and starting or finishing behind your shoulder.


Good point,,,,if the water wasn't so cold,I could walk it in some areas,but there's Alot of undercuts though,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

You notice pics of folks on the hooch in a yak are pointed up or down stream or tucked behind a big rock or log to block the flow.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You notice pics of folks on the hooch in a yak are pointed up or down stream or tucked behind a big rock or log to block the flow.


I'm not sure if this guy was in the hooch,,,,but there was hardly any current,,,,much wider river than the Manistee here,,,,the Marquette river is similar to the hooch,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

Here you go, this will help.
Use an anchor trolley to swing yourself around without moving in current.
Depending on current you can swamp a yak sitting completely sideways in current.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/michigan/manistee-river-kayak-hodenpyl-dam-to-rainbow-bend--2


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

If I’m fishing the float plan is 1 mph.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Ok 4 tanks sprayed, I even sprayed some for my neighbor while I was down @ the property line. Now I’m going to go help him hang one of those big kite looking awnings over the deck. Told him I would a good while back, but neither one of us have been able to get together on it.

Gotta feeling ill be doing most of it, he isn’t sposed to be getting on a ladder and wifey is bird doggin him.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If I’m fishing the float plan is 1 mph.


how'd I end up in the fishin forum???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 10, 2019)

I planned on working today. but erybody is leaving. Guess I will too.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> how'd I end up in the fishin forum???




Fish?

Cary, when I'm fishing current I cast upstream and work it back to me.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Fish?
> 
> Cary, when I'm fishing current I cast upstream and work it back to me.View attachment 968256View attachment 968258View attachment 968259


 You TEASE YOU!!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2019)

Dang....Nic going to be eating good!!


----------



## Da Possum (May 10, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I planned on working today. but erybody is leaving. Guess I will too.



Ya'll hiring???  Axing for a friend


----------



## Wycliff (May 10, 2019)

That fish done swallowed Nic's hand


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2019)

Afternoon brethren !!  Nic done throat punched a bass . .


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Ya'll hiring???  Axing for a friend


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Fish?
> 
> Cary, when I'm fishing current I cast upstream and work it back to me.View attachment 968256View attachment 968258View attachment 968259


Dang Nic,,,,nice catches,,,,alright thanks,,,,never fished a jerk bait in the river,wish I could cast a fly and let it float down,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> That fish done swallowed Nic's hand


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

It's a whopping 44 degrees out,I'm freezing,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> It's a whopping 44 degrees out,I'm freezing,,,,



Sounds like shorts and t-shirt weather.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sounds like shorts and t-shirt weather.


2 sweatshirts and a vest on,,,,wouldn't be bad but a NW wind howling,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 10, 2019)

Crazy spring here,,,,


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 10, 2019)

Howdy folks.   Making a daily fly by for my shout outs...


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy folks.   Making a daily fly by for my shout outs...


KIIMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!! Howrya?!?!?!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> how'd I end up in the fishin forum???



Ma Hen lookin for a cosmopolitian.


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Ma Hen lookin for a cosmopolitian.


Ain't picked one of those up since I was 17 yrs old..............no, I'm lookin for fishin trip invite!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Ain't picked one of those up since I was 17 yrs old..............no, I'm lookin for fishin trip invite!



what are you looking for in cosmo?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

That woke her up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what are you looking for in cosmo?



G, she said something about an article on fashion for fishing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> G, she said something about an article on fashion for fishing.



fashion plate she is.


----------



## goin postal (May 10, 2019)

Ahhhhh...... that is the 5 o’clock whistle I hear ! Thought somebody was messin with me. Y’all have a good weekend !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

goin postal said:


> Ahhhhh...... that is the 5 o’clock whistle I hear ! Thought somebody was messin with me. Y’all have a good weekend !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Ain't picked one of those up since I was 17 yrs old..............no, I'm lookin for fishin trip invite!




Really ??


----------



## Wycliff (May 10, 2019)

treemohowas


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> what are you looking for in cosmo?





Ruger#3 said:


> That woke her up.


hush yo mouff!


Ruger#3 said:


> G, she said something about an article on fashion for fishing.


lawdhavemercy!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> fashion plate she is.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Really ??


yaneberknow!


Wycliff said:


> treemohowas


juanmohowa4me!


----------



## Keebs (May 10, 2019)

my howa is up!!


----------



## Wycliff (May 10, 2019)

Keebs said:


> my howa is up!!




Have a good weekend Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2019)

Go on my FB page and see a pic of my feisty 95 yr old Momma . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 10, 2019)

She's crazy, wanna buy a new Cadillac . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 10, 2019)

Nice looking family


----------



## Jeff C. (May 10, 2019)

Lawd, y’all ripped off a couple today.

Yep, that awning over the deck was worse than I thought. It’s started at least.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 10, 2019)

Good evening....got the mowing done


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2019)

morning drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 11, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

I've been on here for about 45 minutes now just reading back and posting things over in the gun-smithing section etc.

I am trying to decide what to do/or what not to do today  !!!  One line of rain showers has already covered my country property earlier this morning and I don't feel like getting wet today unless it is my normal shower.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

Good morning........looks like the rough weather went north of us.


----------



## Wycliff (May 11, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

Hey Wy...


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,37 and partly cloudy here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

What happened to the the Chinese Trans thread,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Howdy, folks. Back for a few days. Between work and fishing, I`m wore out. Got this shot out the back door,of a green heron on our dock. That little bullfrog had a bad day.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

Swampy you need to send your weather man a calendar. Remind them it’s May.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

If it’s gone, there was something offensive in it.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, folks. Back for a few days. Between work and fishing, I`m wore out. Got this shot out the back door,of a green heron on our dock. That little bullfrog had a bad day.View attachment 968326


What a great shot,Nic


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Swampy you need to send your weather man a calendar. Remind them it’s May.


I know,right,,,,Flippin crazy,,,,we had an unusual winter too,,,,had to cover the plants yesterday,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, folks. Back for a few days. Between work and fishing, I`m wore out. Got this shot out the back door,of a green heron on our dock. That little bullfrog had a bad day.View attachment 968326


Are those PADs in the water,,,,would love to skip a paddle tail swimbait or frog over them,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> What a great shot,Nic




Thanks. I have about 60 seconds worth of video of it too. Just don`t know how to post it here.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Morning gentlemen!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Maybe some big bass lurking in there,like the one you got the other day,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Cool shot Nic. Frog definitely had a bad day.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks. I have about 60 seconds worth of video of it too. Just don`t know how to post it here.


You should do some photoshop to it,and frame it,,,,or send it to me and I'll do it for you,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Maybe some big bass lurking in there,like the one you got the other day,,,,




That`s Lake Seminole. It`s full of big bass. And lily pads, coontail, and hydrilla. And gators. Lots and lots of gators. From one foot to 14 feet +.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning gentlemen!


Mng,,,,still celebrating your birthday,,,,????


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Here was my Thursday morning haul. All but the bass came on the flyrod. Cleaned they filled a gallon bag slam full.


----------



## cramer (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,still celebrating your birthday,,,,????


Indeed!
Happy new  year  Chief!


----------



## cramer (May 11, 2019)

Good morning  and thanks for the coffee  G


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

cramer said:


> Indeed!
> Happy new  year  Chief!



https://images.app.goo.gl/AH4X5Cd8C7XgPNuF9


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

A quiz for ya`ll. How big is this gator?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Hard to tell from the perspective,,,,but I'd guess maybe 8ft,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A quiz for ya`ll. How big is this gator?  View attachment 968350




Probably pushing 12’


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

BIG,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> BIG,,,,



He’s healthy!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> He’s healthy!


True,,,,great ecosystem there,,,,would they tend to shy away from us,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Nic, were you able to get that waterline repaired?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, were you able to get that waterline repaired?




Chief, I had the entire cabin replumbed, from the well to the fishing and game cleaning sink by the dock. Including everything in the cabin. It`s all Pex now. No more problems in my lifetime.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> True,,,,great ecosystem there,,,,would they tend to shy away from us,,,,




They do until some idiot starts to feed them. You do have the occasional old bull that has a bad temper, or a Mama guarding nest or little ones.

I know where two old bulls live that don`t take no sass.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> True,,,,great ecosystem there,,,,would they tend to shy away from us,,,,



They can be quite territorial and at the same time very elusive, so you got to watch for them in a very small vessel.

Down in Louisiana my brother and I often fished out of a small pirogue in skinny bayous. That would be similar to a kayak, but that sit down in the water rather than on top. With the 2 of us in it only about 4” of the boat was above the waters surface. No leaning or you’d be swimming.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Chief, I had the entire cabin replumbed, from the well to the fishing and game cleaning sink by the dock. Including everything in the cabin. It`s all Pex now. No more problems in my lifetime.



I hear that, good move imo.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

It’s hard to believe, but when I was a very young kid only a few gator tags/permits were issued for them. They were almost gone. They had to be re-established there. They were almost hunted out of existence at one time.

Now, they’re crawling with them.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> It’s hard to believe, but when I was a very young kid only a few gator tags/permits were issued for them. They were almost gone. They had to be re-established there. They were almost hunted out of existence at one time.
> 
> Now, they’re crawling with them.


I wonder how a Gator would fair against a python down in the everglades,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> It’s hard to believe, but when I was a very young kid only a few gator tags/permits were issued for them. They were almost gone. They had to be re-established there. They were almost hunted out of existence at one time.
> 
> Now, they’re crawling with them.


Eagles were almost gone to,due to pesticides,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I wonder how a Gator would fair against a python down in the everglades,,,,




Depends on the size of both. Same with the crocodiles down there in South Florida.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

I'm gonna have to research Seminole,,,,but does it get Alot of traffic?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

That’s what I was thinking, whose the biggest and baddest.

https://www.wptv.com/news/protectin...eats-large-python-in-everglades-national-park


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Safe to be on it with a 14 fter,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

Used to wade and run trot lines in the Elgin bomb range ponds. There were some real bulls in some of those ponds, steered clear of them when I learned where they were.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm gonna have to research Seminole,,,,but does it get Alot of traffic?




Some, but not near as much as most big lakes. There`s thousands of acres that you can`t get up on a plane. Not if you value your life and your boat.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Hey Ruger,,,,you've been to Willow Run,right,,,,what was the name of that restaurant that served the huge breakfasts right near the airport,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

Too many brain cells killed sense then Swampy. It’s a huge Kallita maintenance base now. My buddies fly fire tankers in and out of there for mods.


----------



## Batjack (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A quiz for ya`ll. How big is this gator?  View attachment 968350


TOO big to go poke'n with a stick.


----------



## basshound72 (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A quiz for ya`ll. How big is this gator?  View attachment 968350


I'm going to guess he's close to 12 foot if not a bit longer. Neve had much dealings with gators, but I've always been fascinated by them


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

I’ll loan someone a tape to go measure it, no charge. Just lemme know when the measuring is to take place.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

Back when trotling the ponds on the bomb range my kid brother found one of our lines pulled down tight and heavy. He was afraid it was gator. Ended up being a washtub size snapping turtle. Scared me worse thinking I had waded in there with that turtle than the gators.


----------



## basshound72 (May 11, 2019)

Starting to get sleepy now. Got to work at 5 to be out by 1. Now it's looking like 3 at the earliest.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Sausage dogs for lunch.

It was lookin like rain earlier,and I happened to looked at my weather station. I had been procrastinating on cutting down a couple small Oaks and a Pine that was about to get into it. They gon and on the burnpile.

I reckon I'll go back down to neighbor's and see if I can finish boring that hole in the brick that was kicking my BUTT yesterday up on a ladder.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Hard to tell how long that lizard is without something in the pic for scale. It`s actually about 6 feet long.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

I read there fast,for short distances,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Hard to tell how long that lizard is without something in the pic for scale. It`s actually about 6 feet long.




Yeah he looks rather plump, that's why I went so large. I tried scaling the little bit of vegetation in close proximity and the height of that bank, but just could'nt get a feel for any perspective in that photo. 

Also, a predator such as that will cause a human to portray it larger than it is in most cases, I did.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I read there fast,for short distances,,,,



25mph.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sausage dogs for lunch.
> 
> It was lookin like rain earlier,and I happened to looked at my weather station. I had been procrastinating on cutting down a couple small Oaks and a Pine that was about to get into it. They gon and on the burnpile.
> 
> I reckon I'll go back down to neighbor's and see if I can finish boring that hole in the brick that was kicking my BUTT yesterday up on a ladder.


We used a big Bosch impact with a 1.5 in brick bit,,,,like butter,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

I doubt a huge bull gator could move that fast for anymore than an initial short strike.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Like snakes better,,,,????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> We used a big Bosch impact with a 1.5 in brick bit,,,,like butter,,,,



It depends on WHAT you are doing Swampy. I'm drilling a 3/16 hole with a home owner drill on a ladder with my head stuffged up under the soffit about 10' off the ground.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

This is a homeowner job, not some BIG Commercial construction job with industrial tools. And I volunteered to do it for my neighbor.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I doubt a huge bull gator could move that fast for anymore than an initial short strike.




I doubt it too, Chief. They do more ambushing coons and hogs down here.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I doubt it too, Chief. They do more ambushing coons and hogs down here.



With that being said, I wouldn't volunteer to see how fast one could move over a short distance.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> With that being said, I wouldn't volunteer to see how fast one could move over a short distance.




It`s an eye opener when you are drifting across a stump flat bream fishing and one not much shorter than your boat challenges your right of way. From 20 feet away. Varmints and critters don`t bother me, but this particular gator and I had a heart to heart come to Jesus talk.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Quite a few years back when I was down in Louisiana with my ol buddies we had a mishap launching a good sized all aluminum skiff on a very sketchy dirt ramp. Wound up actually partially sinking the stern and outboard in the bayou while the bow was still on the trailer, barely.

Long story short, we were all into getting out of that predicament as fast as possible and getting back to the house to clean the motor out. After about an hour or better I just happened to look out in the bayou and there was the beer cooler floating away. I was already wading, so just took off swimming for it. 

One of my buddies hollered out, "Uhh Jeff, you know there's gators in these waters right?" I said, "yes of course I know, but I aint letting our beer float away. We're going to need more after this fiasco".


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s an eye opener when you are drifting across a stump flat bream fishing and one not much shorter than your boat challenges your right of way. From 20 feet away. Varmints and critters don`t bother me, but this particular gator and I had a heart to heart come to Jesus talk.



My brother and I were fishing a little fresh water bayou and came up on maybe a 5 footer. I was about 15 I reckon and he woulda been 13. He just couldn't get it through his head that the gator was alive and NOT dead. I told him 1/2 dozen times, dont touch him with that paddle". He was sunning just in the edge of the water and the bank.

He didn't listen to me and tapped it on the back with paddle. 

It took some acrobatics on both our parts to keep from rollin that pirogue.


----------



## Crakajak (May 11, 2019)

One graduation completed and on the way to Macon to the next one


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Reckon I'll go see if I can drill this hole for my neighbor.

Y'all have a nice afternoon.


----------



## Batjack (May 11, 2019)

Early '80s me and a friend were fish'n down there in a "suped up" jon boat. I was I the front cast'n chair run'n the troll'n motor and cast'n for bass. Not pay'n a bit of attention to him in the back. All of a sudden he ask "if we were hung up on a log?" I said no why? "Well there's one been following us about 10 mins. now." I looked back and told him to crank the motor...that AIN'T no log! Not much after that, I found out that you don't want no dogs in your boat around no gators.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> It depends on WHAT you are doing Swampy. I'm drilling a 3/16 hole with a home owner drill on a ladder with my head stuffged up under the soffit about 10' off the ground.


I know,,,,was just saying,,,,but that vibration is probably a good reason for my back issues,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Early '80s me and a friend were fish'n down there in a "suped up" jon boat. I was I the front cast'n chair run'n the troll'n motor and cast'n for bass. Not pay'n a bit of attention to him in the back. All of a sudden he ask "if we were hung up on a log?" I said no why? "Well there's one been following us about 10 mins. now." I looked back and told him to crank the motor...that AIN'T no log! Not much after that, I found out that you don't want no dogs in your boat around no gators.


Wow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

They go their way,,,,I'll go mine,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

A dog on a small boat on Seminole is a death sentence. There won`t be one on my river boat.


----------



## Batjack (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A dog on a small boat on Seminole is a death sentence. There won`t be one on my river boat.


His was a big ol' lab / mix, and hard to keep in the boat to boot.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> A dog on a small boat on Seminole is a death sentence. There won`t be one on my river boat.


Did you ever take your dog on your boat?like you said,other than Seminole?


----------



## Batjack (May 11, 2019)

My 1st rottie went to Toona all the time with us. Once we had this girl that was scared to death of big dogs go'n with us, so we left Bear at home. Got half way there and had to turn around cause the wife forgot something...met the dog half way back to the house drag'n what was left of the 1/2" wench cable. Told my buddie's GF ...SHE could stay at home..the dog was go'n to the lake.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Batjack said:


> My 1st rottie went to Toona all the time with us. Once we had this girl that was scared to death of big dogs go'n with us, so we left Bear at home. Got half way there and had to turn around cause the wife forgot something...met the dog half way back to the house drag'n what was left of the 1/2" wench cable. Told my buddie's GF ...SHE could stay at home..the dog was go'n to the lake.


? ? ? ?,,,,always wanted a Rott,,,,


----------



## Dialer (May 11, 2019)

Headed to Stecoah North Carolina early Friday morning on Blue (my new Triumph). Kickstand Lodge just south of the Nantahala Gorge, with the flyrod strapped to the back!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Did you ever take your dog on your boat?like you said,other than Seminole?




Nope. I`ve seen what gators can do, firsthand.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2019)

It is time for Jerry


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is time for Jerry



Love me some Amos Moses and Jerry Reed.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

I was fishing with another AF guy from Detroit in a lake north of Valparaiso, FL. He was casting a Texas rigged worm bouncing it off logs. Fog was thick when we launched my little 12 ft boat. As the fog started to lift the log he was bouncing his worm off swam away. The look that boy gave me sitting in that 12 ft boat.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Got the holes drilled in the brick, SS bracket  buttoned up with a couple 1/4” tap cons. I don’t reckon it’s going anywhere for a while, along with my broke back now.

Mann, that was a terribly awkward position to be drilling in brick.


----------



## Hornet22 (May 11, 2019)

Dialer said:


> Headed to Stecoah North Carolina early Friday morning on Blue (my new Triumph). Kickstand Lodge just south of the Nantahala Gorge, with the flyrod strapped to the back!



Is the kickstand lodge as fancy as da motel 6 in unadila? watch out for them tree stumps after the sun goes down.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 11, 2019)

Hey Mr. Mandy. How you been?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2019)

Evening all, gonna be a slip n slide kinda night . .


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I was fishing with another AF guy from Detroit in a lake north of Valparaiso, FL. He was casting a Texas rigged worm bouncing it off logs. Fog was thick when we launched my little 12 ft boat. As the fog started to lift the log he was bouncing his worm off swam away. The look that boy gave me sitting in that 12 ft boat.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening all, gonna be a slip n slide kinda night . .



Afternoon Quackbro, has it been raining there already?


----------



## lagrangedave (May 11, 2019)

I feel like I’m on a tropical island here in Houston. Hot humid and muggy all week. Hey Mil.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I feel like I’m on a tropical island here in Houston. Hot humid and muggy all week. Hey Mil.



Dadgum pretty humid here DAVE, but not like Houston.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

I think this is about as muggy a day as we’ve had up here in the foothills.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I feel like I’m on a tropical island here in Houston. Hot humid and muggy all week. Hey Mil.


Howdy buds,,,,is Houston nice,,,,never been,,,,close though,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (May 11, 2019)

It’s a traffic nightmare. Fourth largest city in USA.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> It’s a traffic nightmare. Fourth largest city in USA.


Worse than Atl?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Quackbro, has it been raining there already?




It was flooding earlier, just called co-worker to see if I can drive little car, or bring 4x4, he said the bottom just fell out . .


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It was flooding earlier, just called co-worker to see if I can drive little car, or bring 4x4, he said the bottom just fell out . .


Big front your way,,,,the whole SE,,,,


----------



## Hornet22 (May 11, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey Mr. Mandy. How you been?


Doin good LD. Hope yo eyeballs is doin ok


----------



## lagrangedave (May 11, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 11, 2019)

Atlanta is a small town.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

Just found out I’m going to be a Papaw again.
DIL got one in the oven.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Just found out I’m going to be a Papaw again.
> DIL got one in the oven.


Awesome! 
I reckon I'm just GON be a grandy for my boy and DIL's pets. No chillen in their future.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome!
> I reckon I'm just GON be a grandy for my boy and DIL's pets. No chillen in their future.


Bummer,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Just found out I’m going to be a Papaw again.
> DIL got one in the oven.


Congrats,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (May 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Congrats,,,,


X 2


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

Thanks all, gonna be a post Christmas gift next year.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks all, gonna be a post Christmas gift next year.



For tax purposes hopefully before Jan 1


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For tax purposes hopefully before Jan 1



Its swing and a miss on that one G.
Mid-Jan I’m told


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awesome!
> I reckon I'm just GON be a grandy for my boy and DIL's pets. No chillen in their future.




Somethings tellin me I'm only going to have Everett. I may be wrong, just a gut feeling.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks all, gonna be a post Christmas gift next year.



Yep congrats Ruger, maybe I'll get one more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 11, 2019)

Man I trashed my truck coming down the haul road.


----------



## Batjack (May 12, 2019)

Morn'n Folks. Happy Mom's Day!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Good morning crew....


----------



## goin postal (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mama’s Day !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2019)

Morning fellows !!  'Bout time for me to head to the shack . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Mng GW and Quack,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Thought we were the only ones up,,,,Mng Bat,Ruger and Gp too,,,,can't believe it's Mom's day,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Thought we were the only ones up,,,,Mng Bat,Ruger and Gp too,,,,can't believe it's Mom's day,,,,



Yep got to get the card out of hiding and put it on the table to be found.


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2019)

Flying in to Houston on Tuesday, any must sees there Dave. Only gonna be there one night




lagrangedave said:


> It’s a traffic nightmare. Fourth largest city in USA.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks


Mng,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Mornin all.........sorry been surveying the PF


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

41 and partly sunny here,,,,maybe get the boy to dig up some crawlers today,,,,rig up my new catfish rod,,,,rig up the UL rod with my jerk bait,and my other UL with a spinner,and hit the river tomorrow,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mornin all.........sorry been surveying the PF


Any thing good,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Nothin new.....


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Looks like south GA might get the worst of this weather. Like they need more bad weather.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2019)

2"s at the house.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Wow,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Rained here but I don’t think 2 inches.


----------



## cramer (May 12, 2019)

Good morning  
Happy Mothers  day  to the Mom's on here
Thanks for  the  coffee  G


----------



## cramer (May 12, 2019)

Still raining  here, but nothing too bad


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2019)

light rain here

sourdough banana pancakes hitting the griddle.  Lots of batter so come on.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> light rain here
> 
> sourdough banana pancakes hitting the griddle.  Lots of batter so come on.


Never had,,,,sounds good though,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Flying in to Houston on Tuesday, any must sees there Dave. Only gonna be there one night




Wybro, I hope that you have a safe trip.  Are you on a work related trip this time?

I will admit that Houston traffic can make the Atlanta traffic look like a piece of cake sometimes too!!!!       Also most every way that you travel is going to be a toll-road also, so make sure that your vehicle is equipped with the E-Z PASS FUNCTION as most of these toll places are un-manned these days and you might get a boat-load of tickets otherwise. 

You can stop by and see a few of my lady friends that live in the area and give them a very special hug from me.  I am very OVERDUE to go back to Houston and take care of some unfinished business.  I promised some of my friends that I would be back to see them soon BUT I haven't gotten it done yet.  I did get to see one of them when she met in North Atlanta and we got to spend a few days together back several months ago.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 12, 2019)

Lol. Leaving today for Georgia


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2019)

Where is my manners?  

GOOD MORNING TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS.

I ALSO WISH A VERY HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF YOU GON LADIES TODAY.  


MY DAY JUST GOT BRIGHTER AS MY DAUGHTER CALLED AND SAID THAT SHE AND HER HUSBAND ARE COMING TO SEE ME AND HAVE LUNCH TOGETHER TODAY.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

EE hope you have a great day. I’m looking forward to call from my son later today, more detail on my new grand child.

They’ve out grown their home.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Never had,,,,sounds good though,,,,



Never made before and didn't exactly follow the recipe as I used buttermilk in place of milk.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Cooked Mrs Ruger breakfast, cheesy egg scramble, bacon, cinnamon swirl toast.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Morning gentlemen! 

Happy Mother’s Day to the MOM’s?

Stayed up late, so slept late.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning gentlemen!
> 
> Happy Mother’s Day to the MOM’s?
> 
> Stayed up late, so slept late.


Mng buds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Maybe make the wife an Angel food cake today,,,,her favorite cake,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng buds,,,,



Mornin, You going fishing?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, You going fishing?


Cold and ugly here now,,,,maybe in the AM,,,,I'll get pic's,,,,44 here and cloudy,,,,as usual,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Found a good bike for Dialer to restore on eBay,,,,wish I had the money,,,,shipping to,,,,
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1981-Honda-CBX-/113745318492


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Sippin new java, picked up some Laughing Man coffee at Costco.
This stuff is smooth as silk, no acid or bitter taste.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sippin new java, picked up some Laughing Man coffee at Costco.
> This stuff is smooth as silk, no acid or bitter taste.



Noted, thanks!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sippin new java, picked up some Laughing Man coffee at Costco.
> This stuff is smooth as silk, no acid or bitter taste.


Better than Columbian?no Costco here,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Wybro, I hope that you have a safe trip.  Are you on a work related trip this time?
> 
> I will admit that Houston traffic can make the Atlanta traffic look like a piece of cake sometimes too!!!!       Also most every way that you travel is going to be a toll-road also, so make sure that your vehicle is equipped with the E-Z PASS FUNCTION as most of these toll places are un-manned these days and you might get a boat-load of tickets otherwise.
> 
> You can stop by and see a few of my lady friends that live in the area and give them a very special hug from me.  I am very OVERDUE to go back to Houston and take care of some unfinished business.  I promised some of my friends that I would be back to see them soon BUT I haven't gotten it done yet.  I did get to see one of them when she met in North Atlanta and we got to spend a few days together back several months ago.



Pleasure, flying in there on Tuesday then to Mexico on Wednesday


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Used to like Dunkin donuts,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2019)

Mornin`. Left my riverboat out so the rain will wash it. Looks like it`s fixing to happen too. We gonna get thumped.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Left my riverboat out so the rain will wash it. Looks like it`s fixing to happen too. We gonna get thumped.



I was just commenting to Mrs Ruger, folks in south GA had enough bad weather.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I was just commenting to Mrs Ruger, folks in south GA had enough bad weather.




For sure we have a jinx on us. This part of of the country needs a break to recover.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Hollywood folks don’t mean spit to me but this boy is selling a good product and seems to be trying to do some good.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/drinking-for-a-cause-hugh-jackmans-laughing-man-coffee


----------



## Wycliff (May 12, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> For sure we have a jinx on us. This part of of the country needs a break to recover.



Just think wasn't long ago ya'll were begging for rain


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Was going to do some grilling today, but MizT just told me not to worry about it with this weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Just think wasn't long ago ya'll were begging for rain



Mother Nature can be both exceptionally brutal or nurturing.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mother Nature can be both exceptionally brutal or nurturing.


And run in cycles,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Mrs Ruger heading out to take a single parent mom out to lunch. Gal doing a good job raising her little boy right on her on.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hollywood folks don’t mean spit to me but this boy is selling a good product and seems to be trying to do some good.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/drinking-for-a-cause-hugh-jackmans-laughing-man-coffee


Good deal,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Why does coffee make you pee like a racehorse?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 12, 2019)

Diuretic is our word of the day.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Diuretic is our word of the day.


Worse than brewskis,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Why does coffee make you pee like a racehorse?



I don’t know, but it’s the same way a beer or coffee make me want a smoke a cig then pee with either one of them.

Beer-smoke cig, pee

Coffee-smoke cig, pee


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I don’t know, but it’s the same way a beer or coffee make me want a smoke a cig then pee with either one of them.
> 
> Beer-smoke cig, pee
> 
> Coffee-smoke cig, pee


True,,,,????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Believe it or not, when I quit smoking for 6 months I only drank liquor. It didn’t give me the urge to smoke as bad as beer. I still had the urge in the beginning, but not that OVERWHELMING 
urge as I did with beer.

As far as the coffee and cig urge, all I changed was drinking it black-no sugar and the urge was reduced also.

Reckon it’s time to go back to doing that, but I’ve got a bunch of beer and turbinado sugar on hand right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Back to a medium steady rain rain here. All my plans for today have been significantly dampened, or an outright wash.

Trying to think of an indoor or sheltered project.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, when I quit smoking for 6 months I only drank liquor. It didn’t give me the urge to smoke as bad as beer. I still had the urge in the beginning, but not that OVERWHELMING
> urge as I did with beer.
> 
> As far as the coffee and cig urge, all I changed was drinking it black-no sugar and the urge was reduced also.
> ...


I can help you dispose of the brewskis,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Back to a medium steady rain rain here. All my plans for today have been significantly dampened, or an outright wash.
> 
> Trying to think of an indoor or sheltered project.


At least you guys are warm,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I can help you dispose of the brewskis,,,,



I really don’t drink that much anymore actually. After a long hot day working in the yard, or if I have guests over, maybe grilling/smoking/etc., 

Definitely have a couple or 3 if I’m doing a seafood or crawfish boil with a crowd.

Meds keep from imbibing too much alcohol anymore.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I really don’t drink that much anymore actually. After a long hot day working in the yard, or if I have guests over, maybe grilling/smoking/etc.,
> 
> Definitely have a couple or 3 if I’m doing a seafood or crawfish boil with a crowd.
> 
> Meds keep from imbibing too much alcohol anymore.


Here ya,,,,I haven't had crawdad in ages,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> At least you guys are warm,,,,



Yep, presently showing 66° with steady rain. I’ve only had .60” in the past 48 hours so far, but that’s rising with the present conditions.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Here ya,,,,I haven't had crawdad in ages,,,,



Just had one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Man its cold here says 45,,,,but don't feel like it,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Just think wasn't long ago ya'll were begging for rain




As long as it`s not brought by tornadoes or hurricanes!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Think I’ll go to Lowe’s and return a piece of siding I bought to replace where squirrels chewed a few little holes in it.

It was actually soffit I needed, but thought it was siding as it was on the exterior of a little wall header that dropped down from roof overhang on the exterior and underneath the interior of the porch entrance. 

Get some valve packing for compressor that is leaking by that causes tank to bleed down.

Some gutter screws to install a deflector in an inside 90° valley that shoots off the roof like Niagara Falls in a downpour.

And anything else that catches my eye that I think I just need. MizT cringed and rolled her eyes when I told her I was going to get a few things. 

I told her it is for Mother’s Day!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Believe it or not, when I quit smoking for 6 months I only drank liquor. It didn’t give me the urge to smoke as bad as beer. I still had the urge in the beginning, but not that OVERWHELMING
> urge as I did with beer.
> 
> As far as the coffee and cig urge, all I changed was drinking it black-no sugar and the urge was reduced also.
> ...




That turbinado sugar is good stuff. I`ll add a little dab to a cup of strong black coffee.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Plus, I want to try out my new RAINX wiper blades. 

Holla later gentlemen!

Hope all your wives/Moms have a great Mother’s Day despite the weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> That turbinado sugar is good stuff. I`ll add a little dab to a cup of strong black coffee.



I hear ya Nic! 

It actually has a distinctive/different taste than plain white sugar.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I hear ya Nic!
> 
> It actually has a distinctive/different taste than plain white sugar.




Ever once in a while, I`ll sprinkle just the least little bit on a ribeye before I throw it on the coals.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Pleasure, flying in there on Tuesday then to Mexico on Wednesday




You won't have to be worrying about much of anything then if you are just flying into and then out of Houston maybe the next morning then.  I assume that you must be flying into BUSH INTERCONTINENTAL AIRPORT (which is actually in Humble, Texas about 30 miles north of the downtown area of  Houston).  I used to fly into BUSH a bunch on Continental Airline flights from Columbia, S. C. direct to Bush and it was really cheap.  I could leave Columbia at 6 AM and be touching down in Houston 2 hours later and I could gained an hour (CDT) in the process.  My girlfriend and I could be having breakfast by 8 AM Houston time.  Then shortly after breakfast and unpacking, I would be helping her to hold the sheets down somewhat.    Continental stopped those flights so I started back flying with Delta out of Augusta/Atlanta to Houston Hobby Airport which is more downtown.  It was SO easy to get in and out of this airport.  It also only took me 2-5 minutes at most to get through security.   It was also much more convenient because my Texas girlfriend's house was only about 10 miles from the airport instead of 50 miles and horrible expressway traffic.

I can't go back to Mexico because the last time that I was there, I saw a couple of "DEAD PEOPLE" that were lying on the ground with flies all over them.  It was enough to make a maggot puke too !!!!!  I made an agreement with myself right then.....YEP, I agreed to NEVER set foot in Mexico again and and hopefully, I will never see such a horrible sight again either.

Have fun on your vacation pleasure trip and take a few photos to share with us if you can.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2019)

Afternoon all !!  Happy Mothers Day Keebs and Mandy !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 12, 2019)

My precious boy gave me a best friend card for Mother's day. How funny, my Mama was my best friend and I always asked her to teach me to be a Mama like her. This is what I always sung to Cody when we were playing outside. Mama was a good teacher.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!  Happy Mothers Day Keebs and Mandy !!!


X2,from me,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Evenin youngins!

X2, Happy Mother’s Day to Keebsy, MANDY, and Cmpeezee.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 12, 2019)

Got several little nit picky home improvement chores done today. Thought the weather was going to make the entire day a wash this morn. Afternoon turned out nice though.


----------



## Crakajak (May 12, 2019)

Evening evabody.Think I might go up to greg_n_claytons neighborhood mid week.See if I can thrash the waters for some doughbellies.Nic done threw a craving on me to go fishing.


----------



## Batjack (May 13, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Morning Batbro, and the early morning crew !


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 13, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Batjack, Quack and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  

I hope that all of you had a good weekend and are now wide-eyed and bushy tailed and ready for a full week of exciting whatyamacallit !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

morning


----------



## basshound72 (May 13, 2019)

Morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

Sure looks rainy outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sure looks rainy outside.



According to the little local forecast on WC based on my specific location through my local cable service it’s  supposed to be mostly clear and only in the low to mid 70’s with a a 10-15 mph NW wind, which would be superb if that comes to fruition.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,44 and cloudy,light rain here,,,,ugly,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> According to the little local forecast on WC based on my specific location through my local cable service it’s  supposed to be mostly clear and only in the low to mid 70’s with a a 10-15 mph NW wind, which would be superb if that comes to fruition.



That is what is predicted here too but the sky is grey.

I am going to a class on making desserts today.   Whooooooooooo.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

Good morning from the ATL


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is what is predicted here too but the sky is grey.
> 
> I am going to a class on making desserts today.   Whooooooooooo.



Sun is breaking through.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

It was breaking up all along my drive in this morning. Should be a pretty day once it clears.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is what is predicted here too but the sky is grey.
> 
> I am going to a class on making desserts today.   Whooooooooooo.



Sweeeet!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sweeeet!



No pun intended


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Great your taking a class,,,,good idea


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Was gonna hit the river,,,,rain though,,,,full moon is coming,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Mostly sunny tomorrow,,,,supposedly,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> No pun intended



For Gobbleinbro:


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

The Orioles are singing like crazy this AM,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> For Gobbleinbro:



Actually this class is dessert making without refined sugar.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Now you got me wantin a cinnamon bun,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Now you got me wantin a cinnamon bun,,,,



I just had a muffin.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

I'm really wantin homemade donuts,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Mornin`. Bream gonna be on fire starting about Wednesday.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Actually this class is dessert making without refined sugar.



MizT and I were just talking about Mothers Day yesterday and how and by whom she learned to Bake. Obviously her Mom, then my Mom and MaMaw. 

She had some very experienced(years) teachers, if I may say so.

Baking bread and such as you do is a Science, good desserts require that attention.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Why is it hard to find a good bagel?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

It's not, just have to live in the land of good cooks.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. Bream gonna be on fire starting about Wednesday.



Couple more weeks and the top water bite with bass will be on fire here at county reservoir 5 mins from my driveway.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

Which one Jeff, I used to fish Griffin's reservoirs when down your way?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The Orioles are singing like crazy this AM,,,,




The baseball team ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I just had a muffin.




No comment other than somebody post KISS ..


----------



## Da Possum (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The baseball team ??



Odd,,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple more weeks and the top water bite with bass will be on fire here at county reservoir 5 mins from my driveway.




Topwater bight is already on fire here has been for a coupla weeks.  They should be killing it down Nic's way.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

Heck of a bus trip to SW Michigan.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple more weeks and the top water bite with bass will be on fire here at county reservoir 5 mins from my driveway.


Full moon coming,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Heck of a bus trip to SW Michigan.


???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Saw my second fawn of the year.  Momma crossed and was waiting on the teeniest thing !!!  I whacked him/her with my 250 didn't even feel it.


I'm lying, lil fella disappeared in the bahia grass, I almost came to a stop trying to see 'em, never did. Looked in the rearview and he/she jumps up and is gone !!  Pretty cool, not Stoner Bro cool, but never the less..


----------



## redeli (May 13, 2019)

morning all....I saw my first baby turkeys of the year yesterday morning on the way to church


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Topwater bight is already on fire here has been for a coupla weeks.  They should be killing it down Nic's way.




I always keep a topwater rig for bass ready when I`m fishing a bream bed. Sometimes a big bass will try to grab a bream when I`m getting it to the boat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I always keep a topwater rig for bass ready when I`m fishing a bream bed. Sometimes a big bass will try to grab a bream when I`m getting it to the boat.




Yessir, alotta folks don't think you can catch bass on topH20 in the middle of the day, or in deep water.  I know better.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Saw my second fawn of the year.  Momma crossed and was waiting on the teeniest thing !!!  I whacked him/her with my 250 didn't even feel it.
> 
> 
> I'm lying, lil fella disappeared in the bahia grass, I almost came to a stop trying to see 'em, never did. Looked in the rearview and he/she jumps up and is gone !!  Pretty cool, not Stoner Bro cool, but never the less..



That would have been very cool.

I was cruising the back roads last year trying to find an address to pickup a Craigslist deal. Two hens brought their broods across the road, musta been 20 little ones all told.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I always keep a topwater rig for bass ready when I`m fishing a bream bed. Sometimes a big bass will try to grab a bream when I`m getting it to the boat.




You ever tried SLOW trolling brim/shiners ???     Too many stumps/gators/snags ???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Fishing ain`t hunting, but it`ll do to pass the time till hunting season comes back in. I`ll be going on my last turkey hunt of this year this afternoon when I go to check my chanterelle patches in the swamp.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ever tried SLOW trolling brim/shiners ???     Too many stumps/gators/snags ???




I do on plantation ponds. Too snaggy and too much hydrilla on Seminole.


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 13, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I do on plantation ponds. Too snaggy and too much hydrilla on Seminole.




Kinda what I figured.  Haven't been down that way in 25yrs, liked to of crapped my britches when I was duck hunting down and saw a barge coming down the Flint..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda what I figured.  Haven't been down that way in 25yrs, liked to of crapped my britches when I was duck hunting down and saw a barge coming down the Flint..




That`s a thing of the past now. It`s been a long time since barges have made their way to the docks at Bainbridge. My Daddy in Law did take his big boat through the lock when he was getting ready to sell it. Drove it from Mexico Beach all the way to the cabin at Seminole.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, alotta folks don't think you can catch bass on topH20 in the middle of the day, or in deep water.  I know better.


Northerns too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Morning


Mng,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!


Mng,,,,how was Mom's day?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Sleepy time for me, good day all..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sleepy time for me, good day all..




Check your mail towards the end of the week.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## basshound72 (May 13, 2019)

@Hooked On Quack I've caught bass on topwater all year long with exception of when the surface temps drop below around 48 degrees. When I had my bass boat, there was a rod with topwater lure of some kind laying on the deck at all times.


----------



## basshound72 (May 13, 2019)

@Ruger#3 I went to Stamp Creek Friday and hiked away from the crowds standing elbow to elbow at the places they stock the trout. I did fairly well, I kept 8 from 11-14" long. Also caught three red-eye bass and they sure was pretty too.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> @Ruger#3 I went to Stamp Creek Friday and hiked away from the crowds standing elbow to elbow at the places they stock the trout. I did fairly well, I kept 8 from 11-14" long. Also caught three red-eye bass and they sure was pretty too.


Pic's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


Mng,,,,how was Mom's day,,,,


----------



## basshound72 (May 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Pic's,,,,


No pics. I don't carry phone when wading the creeks. I tend to fall quite often.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> No pics. I don't carry phone when wading the creeks. I tend to fall quite often.


Gonna hit the river in the AM,,,,no wading,,,,too cold,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Was gonna go today,but cloudy with a NW wind,,,,cold,,,,


----------



## basshound72 (May 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Gonna hit the river in the AM,,,,no wading,,,,too cold,,,,


Good luck, hope you catch a bunch


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> Good luck, hope you catch a bunch


If I can get one,I'll be blessed,,,,the trees haven't even leafed out yet,but I'll get pic's,,,,one rod for catfish,,,,two UL for casting,jerk bait,and spinners,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,how was Mom's day,,,,


It was a great day. Anytime I get to see my boy and his bride, it's a good day.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a great day. Anytime I get to see my boy and his bride, it's a good day.


Great,,,,never get to see my family,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> @Ruger#3 I went to Stamp Creek Friday and hiked away from the crowds standing elbow to elbow at the places they stock the trout. I did fairly well, I kept 8 from 11-14" long. Also caught three red-eye bass and they sure was pretty too.



If weather holds I'll be cleaning up behind you next weekend. I had that on my list for fishing spots as minutes from my house.


----------



## basshound72 (May 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If weather holds I'll be cleaning up behind you next weekend. I had that on my list for fishing spots as minutes from my house.


They will stock the creek again next week and probably stock it fairly heavy with it being the holiday weekend and all. The gate to the first concrete bridge should still be open then. I park there and walk up to the next concrete bridge. It's probably a ¾-1 mile hike. Not to bad tho, as it it on the road. They stock it there too. The guy with the DNR told me Friday that they put the bigger fish up there too, because it's less pressure on them and they could have a chance at surviving. You'll get away from the lazy crowds by doing that and there are usually more hold over fish there too.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that info.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> No pics. I don't carry phone when wading the creeks. I tend to fall quite often.



Get a waterproof case.   I have one that is great for when I am wading alone in the mnts.   The only issue I have is it is hard to get closed easily.


----------



## basshound72 (May 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks for sharing that info.


Not a problem. It's not a secret, but most are to lazy to walk that far. I don't like being around a lot of folks while I'm fishing. To many hooks flying through the air. I like the peace and quiet of being away for m everyone else too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get a waterproof case.   I have one that is great for when I am wading alone in the mnts.   The only issue I have is it is hard to get closed easily.



Just looked at mine.  It is an E-MERSE brand and padded to help protect your phone.  It measures 7 X 3.25 inches internally and has been wet several times and no leaks.   It has a clear front so you can text etc w/out taking the phone out.    Never tried to take a pic thou.


----------



## basshound72 (May 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just looked at mine.  It is an E-MERSE brand and padded to help protect your phone.  It measures 7 X 3.25 inches internally and has been wet several times and no leaks.   It has a clear front so you can text etc w/out taking the phone out.    Never tried to take a pic thou.


Thanks GW. I'll look into that. I like the not having my phone with me when I'm out like that. But know it could come in handy in a emergency too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> Thanks GW. I'll look into that. I like the not having my phone with me when I'm out like that. But know it could come in handy in a emergency too.



Yep, I have slipped and fallen without injury while wading but in the back of my mind is always the what if's.


----------



## Batjack (May 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just looked at mine.  It is an E-MERSE brand and padded to help protect your phone.  It measures 7 X 3.25 inches internally and has been wet several times and no leaks.   It has a clear front so you can text etc w/out taking the phone out.    Never tried to take a pic thou.


Only case they make for mine is a zip lock bag. But it ain't got no camera no ways.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Only case they make for mine is a zip lock bag. But it ain't got no camera no ways.



Where do you plug in that bag phone.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

I have the small sealed Plano box that can hold my phone.
I find I use a small clear, made for phone, dry bag that seals most when kayaking.
Tie it to you or tie to the seat.
Phone stays dry even if kayak is flipped.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

I keep my phone in a Ghostek case. It`s fully waterproof.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, alotta folks don't think you can catch bass on topH20 in the middle of the day, or in deep water.  I know better.



That’s the top water I’m talking about, bright and Sunny/Hot, slick water conditions-no wind, deep water out in the middle of the Lake. Most people that fish there don’t even know it’s happening. When I’m doing if another boater comes along, I quit fishing and mozy over to a bank and pretend I’m hitting the banks.

Don’t want this to get known to everybody and his brother, Uncle, cousin, BIL, etc., 1st thing they do is pick up their phone and start calling’em. I’ve seen it when I’m crappie fishing there.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> That’s the top water I’m talking about, bright and Sunny/Hot, slick water conditions-no wind, deep water out in the middle of the Lake. Most people that fish there don’t even know it’s happening. When I’m doing if another boater comes along, I quit fishing and mozy over to a bank and pretend I’m hitting the banks.
> 
> Don’t want this to get known to everybody and his brother, Uncle, cousin, BIL, etc., 1st thing they do is pick up their phone and start calling’em. I’ve seen it when I’m crappie fishing there.


Remember jitterbugs?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 13, 2019)

Hey y'all


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey y'all


Howdy,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Remember jitterbugs?




I`m not a heavy bass fisherman, but when I do I still use them, Dalton Specials, Devils Horses, and Dying Flutters. All wooden lures, and all old. And Rapalas that I got back in the 1960s. Use them too.


----------



## Batjack (May 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where do you plug in that bag phone.



I do still have a bag phone, but it's just for go'n out west where my friends' phones won't work..expensive as all get out...but they do get to talk to their worried wives at home.
This is what I tote now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

G, I got it covered. I can recharge my phone on my yak.
I got a gel cell below deck, mostly powers the fish finder.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Batjack said:


> I do still have a bag phone, but it's just for go'n out west where my friends' phones won't work..expensive as all get out...but they do get to talk to their worried wives at home.
> This is what I tote now.
> 
> View attachment 968675


We used similar for work,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not a heavy bass fisherman, but when I do I still use them, Dalton Specials, Devils Horses, and Dying Flutters. All wooden lures, and all old. And Rapalas that I got back in the 1960s. Use them too.


I've got two jitterbugs and a Devils horse,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,how was Mom's day?


Bittersweet............


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

I've learned anything not tied to you or the yak is not assured to go home with you. Even though I have a water proof case.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I've learned anything not tied to you or the yak is not assured to go home with you. Even though I have a water proof case.



Can be expensive.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Here ya go, Cary. Some of my antiques that I still fish with. Most are at least as old as I am, maybe older. The red trebles replaced the originals when they finally rusted out.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go, Cary. Some of my antiques that I still fish with. Most are at least as old as I am, maybe older. The red trebles replaced the originals when they finally rusted out.View attachment 968695


I've got the green and red Devils horse,,,,Northerns hit em,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Afternoon bro's !!


I've got a blue n silver top water Spook I've caught so many fish on in the flats it won't float anymore.  Full of teeth marks !!  I retired it and it's hanging on a log on the back porch.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!
> 
> 
> I've got a blue n silver top water Spook I've caught so many fish on in the flats it won't float anymore.  Full of teeth marks !!  I retired it and it's hanging on a log on the back porch.




Quackster, you have a little something headed your way from me. Keep a watch on your mail.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Quackster, you have a little something headed your way from me. Keep a watch on your mail.




Will do !! Thanks, I know it'll be good !!!  Did Sheryl and the boy save you any groceries ??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do !! Thanks, I know it'll be good !!!  Did Sheryl and the boy save you any groceries ??




They did, and some mighty fine groceries indeed! Thank you kindly!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> They did, and some mighty fine groceries indeed! Thank you kindly!




Didja pour more bourbon on the cake ?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon bro's !!
> 
> 
> I've got a blue n silver top water Spook I've caught so many fish on in the flats it won't float anymore.  Full of teeth marks !!  I retired it and it's hanging on a log on the back porch.


I'll have to try a blue and silver,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja pour more bourbon on the cake ?




Didn`t need to. That cake was FINE.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Afternoon folks!

Jag and I have been doing some gardening, as in transplanting/relocating shrubs, perennials, and some vegetables for better Sunlight exposure.

I’m about to call it a day. I’ve found that I’m sitting in the shade listening to the little water fall and drinking ice tea more than working for the past hour. 

I’ll jump back on it fresh tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Couple more plants to stick in the ground and tidy up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll have to try a blue and silver,,,,




A blue back/chrome Rattletrap is my all time favorite!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A blue back/chrome Rattletrap is my all time favorite!!


Never fished a rattle trap before,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Gonna do the bacon tomorrow,,,,can't wait,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 13, 2019)

How awesome would life be if all you had to think about was fishing. Miss those days. The boy is coming over to get $$ for a down payment on his hip surery. Bless his heart, he was GON put it on visa. No.No. You can pay us back. No intest. 
Insurance pretty much sucks these days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

Like Quack, I throw a blue and chrome rattletrap a lot.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Down here on the Flint, that blue and chrome Rattletrap thrown in the eddies below the shoals will catch you some shoal bass.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

Nic, the Shadrap in original or rainbow will do that as well. We used them on smallmouth in the Ozarks.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Nic, the Shadrap in original or rainbow will do that as well. We used them on smallmouth in the Ozarks.




I`ve used a Shadrap some, mostly in gold. They like that color a lot.


----------



## Crakajak (May 13, 2019)

Afternoon drivelers.Took me all day to round up my camping gear.Headed to do some doughbelly snagging ............ hopefully.Ya.lll have a great week and be good to each other.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 13, 2019)

Good luck sir!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Rattletrap is my go to bait fishing unfamiliar water and trying to locate fish.


Nic, when I was a kid my Dad would buy Rapala's by the case !!  We use to troll 'em 'round the edges, caught the snot outta bass, and made it alot easier on my Dad !!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 13, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon drivelers.Took me all day to round up my camping gear.Headed to do some doughbelly snagging ............ hopefully.Ya.lll have a great week and be good to each other.


Get em buds,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 13, 2019)

evening all


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon drivelers.Took me all day to round up my camping gear.Headed to do some doughbelly snagging ............ hopefully.Ya.lll have a great week and be good to each other.



Dadgum Cracka, you don't hang around long enough to let somebody reply. 

I take it you are doing much better after all of your PT, hope so Hoss!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

They FINALLY figured out what was wrong with my Nissan after 2months in shop.  Something called the "mass air sensor???"   Waiting on the part, tired of trashing my 250.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Time to hit the sack, wore out.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 13, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They FINALLY figured out what was wrong with my Nissan after 2months in shop.  Something called the "mass air sensor???"   Waiting on the part, tired of trashing my 250.




See below post in Driveler #273, post 437. That was 2 months ago Quackbro. 

http://forum.gon.com/threads/drivelers-273-drivelin-days-like-this.938995/post-11632855


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> See below post in Driveler #273, post 437. That was 2 months ago Quackbro.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/threads/drivelers-273-drivelin-days-like-this.938995/post-11632855




Daaaaaaaaaaang !!!  Oh well, I couldn't sell it as is, I'd lose too much $$ had to have it fixed, but GEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 13, 2019)

Thought 'bout Sockbro today, wife had a Dr's appt in Augusta and brought me home a to go plate from Peggys !!!  Cabbage, green beans, smashed taters smothered in beef tips and onion gravy !!!  Delish !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Driven 62 miles tonight and have only seen one doe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Ding Dang that 10 layered chocolate cake I won at a auction is some mo kinda GOOD !!!


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

Morn'n Folks. At least Quackbro kept it go'n all nite. Back this afternoon..."GONE FISH'N"...somewhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks. At least Quackbro kept it go'n all nite. Back this afternoon..."GONE FISH'N"...somewhere.




Wear 'em out Batbro !!!  If I feel like it, might break out the flyrod today and hit my neighbors pond.


----------



## Crakajak (May 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum Cracka, you don't hang around long enough to let somebody reply.
> 
> I take it you are doing much better after all of your PT, hope so Hoss!


Got to make up some time....been chair sitting wwwaaayyyyyy to long.Hope you ,Jag,and wife are doing well.


----------



## Crakajak (May 14, 2019)

Oh...and good Mornin to all the driveler nation.


----------



## Crakajak (May 14, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks. At least Quackbro kept it go'n all nite. Back this afternoon..."GONE FISH'N"...somewhere.


Better than being at work.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Mng folks,,,,cold as a well diggers butt this AM,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng folks,,,,cold as a well diggers butt this AM,,,,



Morning, toasty 55 here.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Had to read back a bit,,,,looks like Bat and Cramer fixing to wet a few,,,,,good luck you guys,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning, toasty 55 here.


37 here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Hey Quack,,,,that was by far the best bacon I've ever had,,,,thanks so much,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng folks,,,,cold as a well diggers butt this AM,,,,


Mornin Cary......we can always put more clothes on.can only take so many off before you got to play twister or get locked up in da pokey.


----------



## Crakajak (May 14, 2019)

Got to go..Wife's car won.t start...battery dead...


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Mng,,,,yep,that's what I say about clothing,about to put my coveralls on,,,,,


----------



## basshound72 (May 14, 2019)

Morning folks. Good luck to all you guys going fishing this morning. To the rest, y'all have a great day


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2019)

Blackberry winter is what it is.

53 here

coffee time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2019)

It feels fantastic outside this morning and I even had an Hoot Owl  going crazy in one of the big oaks outside.  I hadn't heard this in quite a few months.

GOOD MORNING to the entire Driveler Nation this morning.

I didn't get much "real" work accomplished yesterday BUT it turned out to be a wonderful afternoon for me as I had a late lunch with a beautiful lady friend of mine.   I really enjoy spending time with her as we have a lot in common and really enjoy each other's company.  She sent me a text later asking if we could spend the day together this coming Friday.  Heck, my reply text was.....Does a big brown bear $#@% in the woods?  Is the POPE Catholic?   Does Hillary and the rest of the Democrats lie like a rug?     

Yep, we both are looking forward to Friday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 14, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go, Cary. Some of my antiques that I still fish with. Most are at least as old as I am, maybe older. The red trebles replaced the originals when they finally rusted out.View attachment 968695




NIC, I have an exact group of these lures and I have had them for probably 30 years or so now.  I remember when the Devil Horse lures first came out and they changed the way of fishing it seemed as a big ole bass just couldn't help from attacking them.   With all of those hooks, you never lost a fish either.  I have also used that "jitterbug" of sorts and caught lots of bass in farm ponds where there were "cattails" involved.  I could take these lures and also a black plastic worm and catch a stringer full of fish on most every trip.  Thanks for bringing back some wonderful memories.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blackberry winter is what it is.
> 
> 53 here
> 
> coffee time.


Been a lousy spring here,,,,thanks for the Java,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Been a lousy spring here,,,,thanks for the Java,,,,



Been like an extended winter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!



Morning 

Believe I will trim shrubs today since you inspired me yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blackberry winter is what it is.
> 
> 53 here
> 
> coffee time.



Morn G, my weather station was showing 48° just 30 minutes ago. Sun was just peeking up over the horizon, so maybe that was the difference.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 14, 2019)

Gonna be busy doing "Nicodemus stuff" the rest of the week. My regards, folks.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Been like an extended winter


Really has been,,,,last one similar to this was 6 yrs ago,,,,frost damaged our raspberries that were leafing out,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Quack,,,,that was by far the best bacon I've ever had,,,,thanks so much,,,,




Glad you enjoyed Swampy.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad you enjoyed Swampy.


Too die for,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Too die for,,,,




Didja get some ham n sausage too ??


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!




Welllllllll hello there !!! Come here often ???


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Didja get some ham n sausage too ??


Saving for later,,,,the wife made BLTs,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


Mng,prettier than ME,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,prettier than ME,,,,




Heck my butt is prettier than you . . .


----------



## redeli (May 14, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna be busy doing "Nicodemus stuff" the rest of the week. My regards, folks.


I hope I caught you before you left, had to tell you I have heard my first "Bob White" in YEARS at my place!!!


----------



## redeli (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck my butt is prettier than you . . .


I have heard that


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

Mornin folks


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllll hello there !!! Come here often ???


Imastawker...............


Cmp1 said:


> Mng,prettier than ME,,,,





Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck my butt is prettier than you . . .


QUACK!! quit bragging so early in da mernin!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning
> 
> Believe I will trim shrubs today since you inspired me yesterday



I’ve got too many projects staring me in the face. I’m playing a lot of catch-up now that I’m 10X more able after 10 months. 

Although, I’m making some pretty big changes in landscape layout and totally eliminating some stuff for a cleaner look, plus relocating others. 

I’ve got to clean out little garden pond at some point, and that’s a pain in the butt chore. 

Gotta get Jag off to work, so no helper for the next 3 hours.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

When's you're next gig,Jeff?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

Heading back to Yankee country tomorrow for a couple days. If  I don't report back to the fire by Friday send a rescue party.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Heading back to Yankee country tomorrow for a couple days. If  I don't report back to the fire by Friday send a rescue party.


Where bouts,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

Headed back to Rochester for a couple days.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Good night/day all. I gotta crash for a coupla hours..


----------



## mudracing101 (May 14, 2019)

Morning ya'll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ve got too many projects staring me in the face. I’m playing a lot of catch-up now that I’m 10X more able after 10 months.
> 
> Although, I’m making some pretty big changes in landscape layout and totally eliminating some stuff for a cleaner look, plus relocating others.
> 
> ...



Trimming hedges sure is hard on the lower back bending over with the vibrating trimmer,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2019)

how-d keeps and mudro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 14, 2019)

This place still alive?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This place still alive?


Dead up in here,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Dead up in here,,,,



May not be stick a fork in it just yet.


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2019)

lost in a worm hole............. try to be back soon....i hope........maybe


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2019)

welp, got to the end of that one, plus got payroll ready to go as soon as the guys start clocking out today! Yay me!


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Heading back to Yankee country tomorrow for a couple days. If  I don't report back to the fire by Friday send a rescue party.


Here's something to think about the rest of the week..are you sure you want to go to Stamps this week end?


----------



## Keebs (May 14, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Here's something to think about the rest of the week..are you sure you want to go to Stamps this week end?
> 
> View attachment 968828
> 
> ...


Another one that likes to tease!!!


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Another one that likes to tease!!!


No tease intended...well...he's been invited..


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Here's something to think about the rest of the week..are you sure you want to go to Stamps this week end?
> 
> View attachment 968828
> 
> ...



I was supposed to have a 3 day weekend, fishing everyday, that has now disappeared, PM inbound.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Those gills are huge,,,,another fine day of fishing,,,,


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Those gills are huge,,,,another fine day of fishing,,,,


Those are the ones I took the time to take their pix.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Those are the ones I took the time to take their pix.


Fine eating right there,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

You think I could use white suckers for cutbait for kitties?


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Fine eating right there,,,,


Didn't keep a one....all still swim'n......till later.


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You think I could use white suckers for cutbait for kitties?


Big kittie's like live bait...


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Didn't keep a one....all still swim'n......till later.





Batjack said:


> Big kittie's like live bait...


No Shiners here yet,,,,those gills are beautiful,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Sure hard to believe that Tim Conway has passed, one of my all time favorites..


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> No Shiners here yet,,,,those gills are beautiful,,,,


Thanks..use small bream...or what ever they normally have to eat.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure hard to believe that Tim Conway has passed, one of my all time favorites..


Him and Korman were great,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure hard to believe that Tim Conway has passed, one of my all time favorites..


The funniest man EVA! The Carol Banett show chrew couldn't even not laugh. Your more of a Ron White kinda guy.


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The funniest man EVA! The Carol Banett show chrew couldn't even not laugh. Your more of a Ron White kinda guy.


They...call..him...Quack.....Quackbro...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

They all got paid, I don't !!  Funniest guy I've EVA been around was at our Gathering !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They all got paid, I don't !!  Funniest guy I've EVA been around was at our Gathering !!!




The Hampton motel . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They all got paid, I don't !!  Funniest guy I've EVA been around was at our Gathering !!!


Sorry you aint got nothing on Dialar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry you aint got nothing on Dialar.




I really and truly don't think anybody does.  Thing about it, he doesn't know it..

Like I told ya'll, we're mildly entertaining , but the dood had me rolling !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

Tim Conway was an amazing comic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Tim Conway was an amazing comic.




Nobody could write his lines, straight off the hip . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nobody could write his lines, straight off the hip . .



That’s a fact bro, watching him and Harvey doing improv was pure art.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 14, 2019)

The boy came ova to get the down payment fot his surgery. He had no idea. He had just gotten off work and H22 said, I need you to add these phone #'s into my flip plone. Cody didn't blink an eye. He just sat down and started adding #'s. He didn't know that I had saved the rest of his college fund. No pay back.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

Swampy, go find posts by Sultan of Slime. He is a pro on the catfish circuit and a guide. Used to hang out on this board. Buried in those posts are his recipes for home made baits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Hot dogs and cheekun livers are still hard to beat, spray with WD-40..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2019)

all the cheekens are roosting already tonight


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hot dogs and cheekun livers are still hard to beat, spray with WD-40..



Thinking you are talking catfish bait not supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thinking you are talking catfish bait not supper.



Heck, I've eaten both of 'em for supper !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heck, I've eaten both of 'em for supper !!



But not with WD40 on them


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2019)

Speaking of fish, got the little garden pond cleaned out. Dang if that ain't a chore. Of course, I went all out on it.

Wonder what Koi and Goldfish taste like?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

Spam makes a good bait for cats. Got bait and lunch in one can.
The best bait I’ve ever used for cats is soft shell crawdads.


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder what Koi and Goldfish taste like?


Like noth'n at all....if'n you let them slide down fast enough.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of fish, got the little garden pond cleaned out. Dang if that ain't a chore. Of course, I went all out on it.
> 
> Wonder what Koi and Goldfish taste like?




Just like Sushi . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Messican sto bought, Texas rice, skrimps, steak, cheekun and shrooms/onions..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 14, 2019)

Being off one night sucks, back at it tmrow night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

Wife says same thing, doesn’t like the one night off when on nights.


----------



## Batjack (May 14, 2019)

At least it's gonna be cool enough to put the fan in the window tonight...one last time.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 14, 2019)

40s and 50s in Rochester, lovely rain the first day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 14, 2019)

Already 59°, low of about 50°.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2019)

morning sleepy drivelers


----------



## Batjack (May 15, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2019)

Mornin folks


----------



## basshound72 (May 15, 2019)

Morning folks. Batjack those are some nice bream. I'm going to make time and come over one of these days.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2019)

seems the aroma has awakened

SwampY, bh, 1313, and Ruger


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2019)

Yep ????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!

Hit 47° for a low again this morn. Yesterday sure felt great all day.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> Hit 47° for a low again this morn. Yesterday sure felt great all day.


42 here,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 15, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.  I am arriving rather late to his party this morning as I have been awake most of last night doing the shuffle back and forth to the "throne".   Unfortunately, about 10 AM yesterday morning, I got sicker than the "proverbial dog" and it hit me all of a sudden.  The dang room started spinning somewhat and I felt so bad that I had to go back to bed immediately and stayed that way up until late yesterday evening.  I finally felt a little better last night BUT my stomach was still rumbling.  I didn't feel like eating anything at all yesterday and I went back to bed about 8 PM last night.

Well most of the night, I looked like a fast moving athlete several times as I made a mad dash for the throne, and dagnabit, it is still going on this morning.

The culprit was a Bar-B-Q sandwich and I never knew that one sandwich could create such a happening over a period of 24-36  hours or so and cause me to lose about 10-15 pounds in the process.  

Bar-B-Q is off of my menu for a while now for sure!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2019)

Food poisoning?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

No bueno, amigO EE.

Hopefully, that’ll get gon as quick as it came.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2019)

Waiting on my ride. Going to be a long day, finish up about 1030 tonight.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2019)

Don't ever eat at Cracker Barrel,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2019)

Martha Stewart in Savannah sent me to the hotel for a day.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2019)

Martha Stewart’s in Savannah put me in the hotel bed for a day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

Got a semi annual meeting with Jag’s State/County Social worker and employment agency folks today @ 10:00 am.

Crimping my style for getting my “to do” list accomplished today. Think I’ll go get dirty anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Martha Stewart’s in Savannah put me in the hotel bed for a day.



Work or pleasure while there?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Don't ever eat at Cracker Barrel,,,,



I’ll never eat a crab cake again unless I know who made them personally.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2019)

That was while back, pleasure trip. I got so sick after lunch there. I would never go back.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

Never had a problem with Cracker Barrel, but I also don’t frequent them either.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> That was while back, pleasure trip. I got so sick after lunch there. I would never go back.



The worst I’ve ever had was while in Memphis working. Ain’t nothing worse than being in a hotel while all your crew is @ work and you are stuck in a hotel, out of state, and contemplating dialing 911 due to dehydration from not even being able to keep a sip of water down.

Man, that was a miserable 24 hours.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2019)

I may be in Hilton Head next week for biz. Enjoy some seafood while down there.


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fellow Drivelers.  I am arriving rather late to his party this morning as I have been awake most of last night doing the shuffle back and forth to the "throne".   Unfortunately, about 10 AM yesterday morning, I got sicker than the "proverbial dog" and it hit me all of a sudden.  The dang room started spinning somewhat and I felt so bad that I had to go back to bed immediately and stayed that way up until late yesterday evening.  I finally felt a little better last night BUT my stomach was still rumbling.  I didn't feel like eating anything at all yesterday and I went back to bed about 8 PM last night.
> 
> Well most of the night, I looked like a fast moving athlete several times as I made a mad dash for the throne, and dagnabit, it is still going on this morning.
> 
> ...


 Dang Mike, I hope you're better by now!! Bless your heart, ain't nuttin worse than an all night marathon to the bathroom!


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2019)

Mernin!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2019)

Mornin Keebs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



morning keebs,
May the Wednesday hump be short today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2019)

Hey EE, hope this helps.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2019)

Oooops 



wrong emoji


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2019)

How about this one


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2019)

Talk later from NY


----------



## redeli (May 15, 2019)

morning all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of fish, got the little garden pond cleaned out. Dang if that ain't a chore. Of course, I went all out on it.
> 
> Wonder what Koi and Goldfish taste like?


Hi guy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of fish, got the little garden pond cleaned out. Dang if that ain't a chore. Of course, I went all out on it.
> 
> Wonder what Koi and Goldfish taste like?


Hi guy


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2019)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hi guy





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hi guy


 still repeating yourself, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hi guy



What up bud? 

Sorry l missed ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

Well, I’m officially hot n sweaty now. Breakin some fresh ground to relocate some perennials to make room for veggies. Dead in the Sun, but shade is approaching.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 15, 2019)

Jeff, you come over and help me lay sod Saturday to get your landscaping fix.


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2019)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hi guy



Hey buds,,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2019)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hi guy



Hey again buds,,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Hey buds,,,,,





Da Possum said:


> Hey again buds,,,,,,


bless yo heart, you miss the times at the Park in Tifton, doncha bud?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 15, 2019)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart, you miss the times at the Park in Tifton, doncha bud?


And the group showers,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (May 15, 2019)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart, you miss the times at the Park in Tifton, doncha bud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2019)

Keebs said:


> bless yo heart, you miss the times at the Park in Tifton, doncha bud?



Zing


----------



## Keebs (May 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> And the group showers,,,,





Da Possum said:


>





gobbleinwoods said:


> Zing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 15, 2019)

Keebs said:


> still repeating yourself, huh?


Yes, yes I am. ?


Jeff C. said:


> What up bud?
> 
> Sorry l missed ya!


 how ya been buddy?


Da Possum said:


> Hey again buds,,,,,,


What's new lil fella?


Keebs said:


> bless yo heart, you miss the times at the Park in Tifton, doncha bud?





Cmp1 said:


> And the group showers,,,,


Who said they stopped? ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2019)

Afternoon gang, just 2 nights then a 3 day weekend ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2019)

zoomzoom . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon gang, just 2 nights then a 3 day weekend ..


Just two days then We'll be off to a little Island with friends.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 15, 2019)

evening


----------



## basshound72 (May 15, 2019)

Evening folks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2019)

Live from the chalk mine !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes, yes I am. ?
> *how ya been buddy?*
> 
> What's new lil fella?
> ...



Workin like I'm on the chain gang @ home. I need to go to work to get some rest.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Jeff, you come over and help me lay sod Saturday to get your landscaping fix.




Don't count me out just yet.....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Live from the chalk mine !!!




Whats gwine own @ the chalk mine Quackbro?


----------



## KyDawg (May 15, 2019)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Whats gwine own @ the chalk mine Quackbro?




SOS !!!


Evening BO$$


----------



## Jeff C. (May 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Youngins.



Happy Birthday BO$$.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 15, 2019)

Mmmmmm, wife did good !!  Fried poke chops. buttabeans, sauteed squash n onion in bacon grease !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2019)

Wybro's headed to Cabo !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2019)

Morning ya'll, 'bout time for the zoo crew to show up !!  Gotta meeting . . pffffffffft.


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

morning quack and bat

I am ready for some coffee.


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

Bout' it there Gman?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Bout' it there Gman?



Just shaking a leg trying to get the day started.   You?


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

Just get'n ready to head down to the pond, got a fellow GON'er headed over to try his hand at catch'n these peranahs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

Pix later this afternoon....hopefully.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

Mng Bat,GW and Quack,,,,Back hurts a bit this AM,,,,get those Gills Bat,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 16, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Thursday to you Quack, Batjack, Gobblin, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of you sleeping Drivelers this morning.

Thankfully, my stomach bug problem has disappeared and I am somewhat back to normal again.

I did my best to get a little extra beauty sleep last night as I could use every bit of it.

Quack won't know how to act by having a week-end off from work.  I'll be surprised if his neighbors don't hear the sounds of CAPTAIN TANNERITE SHOOTING OFF FIREWORKS this weekend just to let them know that he is still alive and kicking !!!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 16, 2019)

Mornin folks......got a full day here in Yankee country, then headed south this evening.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Mornin folks......got a full day here in Yankee country, then headed south this evening.


Chilly there this AM?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 16, 2019)

45 degrees...light rain last night


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

About the same here,,,,no rain though,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Chilly there this AM?





Ruger#3 said:


> 45 degrees...light rain last night



Feels good outside this morning but will be shorts and t-shirt 84* this afternoon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

morning SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

Mng buds,,,,Bats got perfect weather to slay those brim,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng buds,,,,Bats got perfect weather to slay those brim,,,,



Moon is about perfect too.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Moon is about perfect too.


Yep,,,,I'm gonna try and hit the river or lake today or tomorrow,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2019)

Mornin folks!


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2019)

Mng buds,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2019)

Mornin!  How ya'll are?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  How ya'll are?


Mng,prettier than ME,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  How ya'll are?



Doozin goot, how bout U?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!  How ya'll are?



not as good as you I am sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2019)

Nighty night. Good day friends..


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nighty night. Good day friends..


3 day wknd,right?


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,prettier than ME,,,,


we need to start working on your self confidence darlin'!


Jeff C. said:


> Doozin goot, how bout U?


eh can't complain, I gotta get busy and get ready for the next sign ups for football, cheerleading & soccer, gotta correct all the names, dates, phone numbers etc., and add all the new ones, it'll keep me outta trouble for a wee bit of time!


gobbleinwoods said:


> not as good as you I am sure.


uh-oh, that don't sound too goot, whatcha got goin on?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Nighty night. Good day friends..


schweeet dreams BigN! love ya, mean it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2019)

Mornin! 
Juan more day!


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2019)

What's fer lunch?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

Keebs said:


> What's fer lunch?



starting with dc


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> starting with dc


bleck............I'll stick to my H2O, roast & gravy ova rice and a salat.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 16, 2019)

St. Paul's rice for the 3rd day in a row. I'm GON quit cookin.


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> St. Paul's rice for the 3rd day in a row. I'm GON quit cookin.


I've said that before too, at least now I CAN fix a take out plate & send to the nursing home form Granma & PawPaw so it doesn't go to waste!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2019)

Afternoon!

I've been chasin' stuff ALL day, unfortunately I ain't caught nuttin.


----------



## Da Possum (May 16, 2019)

Afn,,,,buds,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon!
> 
> I've been chasin' stuff ALL day, unfortunately I ain't caught nuttin.


BUT what ya chasin it wiff??


Da Possum said:


> Afn,,,,buds,,,,


........sdub.....nfA


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2019)

Mighty quiet in hera.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 16, 2019)

??


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 16, 2019)

Been a long couple days, heading home here shortly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Been a long couple days, heading home here shortly.




Will pass you in the road, headed to work shortly.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 16, 2019)

Blink your headlights I wave out the window


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

one nighter in the mtns


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> one nighter in the mtns



Good move!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

Something set the interior motion detector off twice last night.   Trying to figure out what critter might have gotten in.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2019)

Another day toiling in the dirt and even though I got a late start I guess I got a good bit done. 

It just doesn’t seem like it, until I sit down and can barely get back up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Something set the interior motion detector off twice last night.   Trying to figure out what critter might have gotten in.



HMMMMMMMM.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> HMMMMMMMM.....



Bats have gotten in before.    So has a squirrel.


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

Y'all just don't try and lip no catfish....them thang's gotz tefuses! Fresh water sharks I'm tell'n Y'all! Y'all can just call me "Righty" from now on...


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Y'all just don't try and lip no catfish....them thang's gotz tefuses! Fresh water sharks I'm tell'n Y'all! Y'all can just call me "Righty" from now on...


Well at least you got a couple,,,,with the full moon tomorrow,I figured you guys would slay them,,,,


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Well at least you got a couple,,,,with the full moon tomorrow,I figured you guys would slay them,,,,


Didn't say we struck out.. he toted home a good mess of hand sized peranahs and a few small crappie.... and we both had a surprise meet'n with catfish critters...

Do not...DO NOT stick your thumb in one of them thangs mouths..


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

Them thangs gotz tefusez...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Didn't say we struck out.. he toted home a good mess of hand sized peranahs and a few small crappie.... and we both had a surprise meet'n with catfish critters...
> View attachment 969114
> Do not...DO NOT stick your thumb in one of them thangs mouths..




Hada buddy of mine lip a blue fish down on the flats one day, his thumb was a bloody mess and the fish didn't want to turn loose .


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2019)

Got stuck by the spine of a sail cat in Tampa,,,,ouch,,,,


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

Mine hit the ground..REAL close to the water and (like a complete idiot) I stuck my thumb in it's mouth to pick it up...out of reflex I guess...STUPID! Bad part is it was half the size of the one he caught.


----------



## basshound72 (May 16, 2019)

Thanks again @Batjack for having me over to fish a while today. It was much appreciated


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> Thanks again @Batjack for having me over to fish a while today. It was much appreciated


Any time, you're welcome....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 16, 2019)

Nice kittie


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 16, 2019)

Mmmm, Texican rice n cheese with steak, cheekun, skrimps and onions !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2019)

Sounds and looks like Bat n bh had a relatively good day, til bat picked up a kitty cat.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2019)

I'm officially whooped now. Just sitting down for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 16, 2019)

Never have intentionally lipped a Kitty, but have had a finger in one once. Don't even remember why or how, but I know it won't happen again. Dadgum things clamp down on a finger quick. Don't try to shake it off either.


----------



## basshound72 (May 16, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Never have intentionally lipped a Kitty, but have had a finger in one once. Don't even remember why or how, but I know it won't happen again. Dadgum things clamp down on a finger quick. Don't try to shake it off either.


the one batjack caught today was probably 3 or so pounds and it had him bleeding


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> the one batjack caught today was probably 3 or so pounds and it had him bleeding


Tefuses!!!!!


----------



## Batjack (May 16, 2019)

Fresh water sharks....I'm tell'n Ya!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Something set the interior motion detector off twice last night.   Trying to figure out what critter might have gotten in.




Dang Robert, that will get your attention really fast !!!!!   Well since Bigfoot is on vacation, I think  that only leaves a bat or possibly even a GHOST !!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang Robert, that will get your attention really fast !!!!!   Well since Bigfoot is on vacation, I think  that only leaves a bat or possibly even a GHOST !!!!!!




Mighta been me wearing my Cheekun Mask . . just sayin.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mighta been me wearing my Cheekun Mask . . just sayin.




Were you wearing the Pink Mask or the Blue Mask last night?????

Just wondering because that trail camera that Gobblin has sitting on the bookshelf (which is disguised very well) really makes great photos when there are some "blue colors" involved !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Morning friends !!  Broke again, wife's having a truck load of furniture delivered to the house today . .


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,had a raccoon in the house once,,,,that was fun,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning friends !!  Broke again, wife's having a truck load of furniture delivered to the house today . .



Have a dranky drank and help arrange the furniture.




Cmp1 said:


> Mng gents,,,,had a raccoon in the house once,,,,that was fun,,,,



Ooooooooo like a barrel of fun.


morning all

last scoop of grounds was healthy so the go juice is


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

That coon came down the chimney,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

SwampY, can you send so of that colder air this way?   I am not ready for 90* afternoons.    Come on October.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

juanmohowa...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

Just 1/24th of a day.   Anyone can stay wake that long.




Hooked On Quack said:


> juanmohowa...


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> juanmohowa...


You got a 3day coming up,right?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY, can you send so of that colder air this way?   I am not ready for 90* afternoons.    Come on October.


42 out now,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You got a 3day coming up,right?




Back at it Monday night.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

morning 


blood on the ground said:


> Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Time for a jacket,,,,


----------



## Batjack (May 17, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Batjack (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning friends !!  Broke again, wife's having a truck load of furniture delivered to the house today . .


For the new puppy?


----------



## basshound72 (May 17, 2019)

Morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2019)

By the way .... Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> By the way .... Happy Friday to you all!



Daggum bro, where you been?

Backatcha....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

Batjack said:


> For the new puppy?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

You hittin the pond today Bat,,,,


----------



## Batjack (May 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You hittin the pond today Bat,,,,


Nope.."crutches day" today...can't drank..er..walk like that but 1 day out of three...but it was worth it..tefuses and all....stupid fresh water shark!


----------



## Batjack (May 17, 2019)

Stupid me!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Nope.."crutches day" today...can't drank..er..walk like that but 1 day out of three...but it was worth it..tefuses and all....stupid fresh water shark!


When you come up here and catch a Northern,,,,definitely Dont stick your thumb in that mouth,,,,


----------



## Batjack (May 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> When you come up here and catch a Northern,,,,definitely Dont stick your thumb in that mouth,,,,


----------



## Batjack (May 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> When you come up here and catch a Northern,,,,definitely Dont stick your thumb in that mouth,,,,


I need to watched..closely!


----------



## Batjack (May 17, 2019)

Basshound is too nice a fella to tell me.."Don't be stupid!"


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Man it is nipply outside,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Nope.."crutches day" today...can't drank..er..walk like that but 1 day out of three...but it was worth it..tefuses and all....stupid fresh water shark!



1313 take it easy today.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

Good Morning crew from ATL.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good Morning crew from ATL.


Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good Morning crew from ATL.



Bet you are a happy camper even in the ATL.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

Yep, sleeping in your own bed and stealing covers from Mrs Ruger certainly beats a hotel.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

Waiting on the great motivator, hasn’t shown up yet.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

And one misses the lessons in freshwater fish biology offered here.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, sleeping in your own bed and stealing covers from Mrs Ruger certainly beats a hotel.



How many pallets of sod you got coming?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> And one misses the lessons in freshwater fish biology offered here.View attachment 969209



OUCH!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

I reckon I better get to diggin.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

One, the old neighbor bribed the dozer operator when my lot was cleared. They pushed up a berm between us along my property line to keep the drainage on my side as the neighbors lot is the natural drainage route of the hill we sit on.

Neighbor couple doors down had an excavator putting in french drains. Chatted with him and came home to find I don't have that berm any longer.

I need to sod where the berm was.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> One, the old neighbor bribed the dozer operator when my lot was cleared. They pushed up a berm between us along my property line to keep the drainage on my side as the neighbors lot is the natural drainage route of the hill we sit on.
> 
> Neighbor couple doors down had an excavator putting in french drains. Chatted with him and came home to find I don't have that berm any longer.
> 
> I need to sod where the berm was.



Take it the berm was on your side of the property line.

What grass sod are you going to put down?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Batjack said:


> For the new puppy?




Yeah, he's still here.  Done took a liking to the lil fella.  He still ain't gotta name, but he gets called lotsa stuff that I can't post on here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, he's still here.  Done took a liking to the lil fella.  He still ain't gotta name, but he gets called lotsa stuff that I can't post on here.



Does chewy fit the pup?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Take it the berm was on your side of the property line.
> 
> What grass sod are you going to put down?



Yes sir, about 6 ft into my property and couple feet high.
Tuff Tiff, being delivered with bulk top soil this afternoon.
I was just trying to help Jeff with his landscaping addiction and let him put it down.
Figured it was the least I could do for a bro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 17, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you Drivelers.  Dang, lots of you are making me really tired because of all of this work that you are doing this week.

Unfortunately, I was stupid enough to finally decide to get some sleep beginning at 2:15 AM today after being here on the computer and then watching television for a while.  


ps:  I bet Quack's latest dog is probably sleeping in Quack's bed every night that Quack works !!!!!   


Just scanned the Obituary Page and my name was NOT on it.   

 I just ate some breakfast and now I've got to get me a quick shower as I am looking forward to spending time with my lady friend today.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2019)

mERNIN!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yes sir, about 6 ft into my property and couple feet high.
> Tuff Tiff, being delivered with bulk top soil this afternoon.
> I was just trying to help Jeff with his landscaping addiction and let him put it down.
> Figured it was the least I could do for a bro.



Darn decent of you to think of your fellow man.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to all of you Drivelers.  Dang, lots of you are making me really tired because of all of this work that you are doing this week.
> 
> Unfortunately, I was stupid enough to finally decide to get some sleep beginning at 2:15 AM today after being here on the computer and then watching television for a while.
> 
> ...



Oooooo I know what that means.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> mERNIN!



Morning and happy Fryday to you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Nobody here. I didn't get the memo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody here. I didn't get the memo.




Always the last to know . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always the last to know . .


And the first to leave. 

I fixing to go till I reach the shore as my son's song goes. 
GON do some fishin myself.  I aint GON lip no shark.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2019)

Morning heck of a rain storm yesterday  but it didn't slow the hummers down much


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Wow,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

stonerbro living the dream


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nobody here. I didn't get the memo.



roll call


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> roll call


we call it roll or do we just roll with the call............ you got me confuzzled......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

If you roll the call you would sound like a New Jersey yankee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

My role is to stir the pot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

That way I can call dibs on the samples before dinner.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you roll the call you would sound like a New Jersey yankee.


Glad you didn't say a MI yankee, you'd really started somethin then!


gobbleinwoods said:


> My role is to stir the pot.





gobbleinwoods said:


> That way I can call dibs on the samples before dinner.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Glad you didn't say a MI yankee, you'd really started somethin then!



Oh I started to but didn't want to be the butt I am.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning heck of a rain storm yesterday  but it didn't slow the hummers down much
> 
> View attachment 969228View attachment 969229



Uncle Stoner I’m glad you showed up today. Just saw my first hummingbird a couple days ago on some red flowers I’ve got in full boom. I’m sure they are around, but haven’t filled my feeders yet. 

Anyway, I was just telling my ol neighbor buddy about you and your hummers yesterday. I even told him about you training them to park and sit a spell on your fingers. Can’t wait to show him this pic today when he comes by.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Morning heck of a rain storm yesterday  but it didn't slow the hummers down much
> 
> View attachment 969228View attachment 969229



I'm impressed and envious. Too cool!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> *And the first to leave.*
> 
> I fixing to go till I reach the shore as my son's song goes.
> GON do some fishin myself.  I aint GON lip no shark.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

We've seen a few hummers. Got a feeder out for the first time in a couple of years.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

One of my first salt water fishing experiences was for trout.
I catch one and was totally surprised of the teeth those critters have.
I didn't try to lip him but it had my attention as the lure had gouges in the chrome finish.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> And the first to leave.
> 
> I fixing to go till I reach the shore as my son's song goes.
> GON do some fishin myself.  I aint GON lip no shark.


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2019)

What a life.....get stoned and play with humming birds!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> One of my first salt water fishing experiences was for trout.
> I catch one and was totally surprised of the teeth those critters have.
> I didn't try to lip him but it had my attention as the lure had gouges in the chrome finish.


I don't lip nothing surf fishin and I pray I don't catch one of them sail cats.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't lip nothing surf fishin and I pray I don't catch one of them sail cats.



Caught a bunch of those things surf fishing in Destin and Ft Walton Beach.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Caught a bunch of those things surf fishing in Destin and Ft Walton Beach.


My son caught a huge one at St. George. 1st time I'd ever seen one. Don't think I've eva caught on at Edisto.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I'm impressed and envious. Too cool!


Me too, I have about 3 or 4 couples now, I think, they don't congregate together, they chase each other off of the 3 feeders I have up now!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

Friends in AR had them like that. We would sit on the patio and watch them travel between the feeders and sitting on the back of the big benches they had on the porch. Often they would land on her shoulder and then fly off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Me too, I have about 3 or 4 couples now, I think, they don't congregate together, they chase each other off of the 3 feeders I have up now!


They are some fighting little birds. If they were any bigger, they be scary.


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Friends in AR had them like that. We would sit on the patio and watch them travel between the feeders and sitting on the back of the big benches they had on the porch. Often they would land on her shoulder and then fly off.


If you have on a red shirt while sitting on my porch, be prepared to be checked out!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They are some fighting little birds. If they were any bigger, they be scary.


Ain't that the truth!!  I have had them collide RIGHT BY ME and I just knew I'd look down and see one injured or dead!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Daggum bro, where you been?
> 
> Backatcha....


Had it knocked outa gear for a while


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't lip nothing surf fishin and I pray I don't catch one of them sail cats.


Got stuck by one in Tampa,,,,them is ugly fish,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> One of my first salt water fishing experiences was for trout.
> I catch one and was totally surprised of the teeth those critters have.
> I didn't try to lip him but it had my attention as the lure had gouges in the chrome finish.


Convicts got the teeth,,,,look almost human like too,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

I love a hummer . .


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2019)

gracious......


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2019)

buds,,,,,


----------



## Hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I love a hummer . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Hey QUACK!


The Preakness is on Saturday in case you wanna place a bet. 
My pick for the Derby is finally getting to play.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I love a hummer . .


Depends on what she looks like,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2019)

mercy now,,,,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

ikr


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2019)

oyvey..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Depends on what she looks like,,,,




It doesn't really matter . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey QUACK!
> 
> 
> The Preakness is on Saturday in case you wanna place a bet.
> My pick for the Derby is finally getting to play.




Noooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Not betting on a hoss named Prickness . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Lawd have mercy on their souls.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not betting on a hoss named Prickness . .


 I give up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd have mercy on their souls.




Possum quote... IKR?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Sorry, but 2.5 hrs sleep, with 2 doods moving/delivering furniture makes a ill Broke/Quack... Geeeeeeze..  Annnnnnnnd then the wife tips 'em $50 a piece, I completely lost it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Ain't gonna be no bouncy bouncy on the new bed tonight .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna be no bouncy bouncy on the new bed tonight .


Finally broke down and bought a good quality mattress


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry, but 2.5 hrs sleep, with 2 doods moving/delivering furniture makes a ill Broke/Quack... Geeeeeeze..  Annnnnnnnd then the wife tips 'em $50 a piece, I completely lost it . .


Do she dye her hair brown? You sure she aint blonde


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do she dye her hair brown? You sure she aint blonde




Drapes don't match the carpet . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Finally broke down and bought a good quality mattress




We have ours custom built with shocks on 'em . . Kinda like a Ford, rough ride.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We have ours custom built with shocks on 'em . . Kinda like a Ford, rough ride.



At least they don't break down like a Gov't. Motors


----------



## Da Possum (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drapes don't match the carpet . .



tell her i said hey


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Drapes don't match the carpet . .


? ? ? ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Poooooooooooof . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2019)

WhadImiss?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2019)

Got a couple other pics you might like


----------



## Jeff C. (May 17, 2019)

I Swanee!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 17, 2019)

Dang it's already miserable hot outside! Time to close the blinds and hand around a ac vent for 6 months er so!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Dang it's already miserable hot outside! Time to close the blinds and hand around a ac vent for 6 months er so!



Not like that around here today, about 40 and had to turn a heater back on. It is raining again but that's OK we can use it and i don't have to water the lawn


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Chilly here also,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> WhadImiss?


THE usual "Boys will be boys"................ I swaunee, cain't leave them unattened for nuttin!


----------



## Keebs (May 17, 2019)

Later!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

The expected poooooooof happens.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 17, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> WhadImiss?



a liquored posted or two.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 17, 2019)

Hey Quack,,,,that sausage was the bomb,,,,good Lord,had me 6 patties,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 17, 2019)

Got most the compost down, finish up tomorrow then roll out sod.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Quack,,,,that sausage was the bomb,,,,good Lord,had me 6 patties,,,,




Glad you enjoyed Swampbro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

Wifey said for me to shaddup and come to our/her new bed . . .  be back in a few . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 17, 2019)

I wanna go visit with Uncle Stona !!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 17, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wifey said for me to shaddup and come to our/her new bed . . .  be back in a few . .




Tell her I said hey


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,48 and rain here,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

Morning........lake must glass this morning, not a leaf moving.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

Mng Ruger,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

Did G go to the mountains.....can’t remember.....be a nice morning to be on a stream.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Did G go to the mountains.....can’t remember.....be a nice morning to be on a stream.



Did but came back to the hizzle yesterday.   Drinking coffee as we speak.

No glass feature here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng Ruger,,,,



SwampY, you are up early on a weekend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2019)

But everyday is the same as everyday else isn't it?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

It’s dead calm here. Finish my java and go get a tiller. Need to breakup a spot Im putting this sod on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 18, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you fellow Drivelers.

I thought Christmas came early yesterday as I got to spend a portion of the day with my lady friend.   

I forgot to set my phone to wake me up early this morning so now I am in hurry up mode as I plan to go up to the country and hopefully feed the critters and take care my elderly relative today to make sure that he has plenty of groceries etc for a couple of weeks because I will be out of town next weekend.

I hope that all of you will have a great day and pass it on.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> But everyday is the same as everyday else isn't it?


Yep,,,,Sux,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It’s dead calm here. Finish my java and go get a tiller. Need to breakup a spot Im putting this sod on.



Renting tiller or buying one?

I need to break up some new ground for plants for the bees.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Renting tiller or buying one?
> 
> I need to break up some new ground for plants for the bees.


Have you got any fruit trees?


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

Renting, don’t have a veggie garden so makes no sense to own one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Have you got any fruit trees?



Nope.   Thought about putting some in but needs to be apple or some other fruit that doesn't need sprayed like peaches and such do.


----------



## cramer (May 18, 2019)

Good morning  
Thanks for  the coffee G


----------



## cramer (May 18, 2019)

I am hatless  in da house


----------



## basshound72 (May 18, 2019)

Morning folk's. Stuck at work.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2019)

Who stuck you bh?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2019)

Mornin fellows!

I’m already runnin late, but Jag and I caught a 2nd wind yesterday evening and burnt some midnight oil while it was cool. 

Getting ready to amend my soil on last part of little veggie garden, stick the plants, and then go get some MORE stuff from the big box store.

Y’all have a great day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 18, 2019)

Moanin time ..


----------



## basshound72 (May 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who stuck you bh?


Me for being dumb and saying " yeah, no problem, I can get a crew to work Saturday"


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> Me for being dumb and saying " yeah, no problem, I can get a crew to work Saturday"


Wish I had your problem,,,,read today Ga lost 14,000 jobs this past quarter,,,,most in the country,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wish I had your problem,,,,read today Ga lost 14,000 jobs this past quarter,,,,most in the country,,,,



They tried to put a 'it's okay' spin on it in the news.


----------



## basshound72 (May 18, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Wish I had your problem,,,,read today Ga lost 14,000 jobs this past quarter,,,,most in the country,,,,


I'm not complaining about having a job. I was just making lite of the situation.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> I'm not complaining about having a job. I was just making lite of the situation.


I know you weren't complaining,,,,I wish I could be in your shoes,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 18, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They tried to put a 'it's okay' spin on it in the news.


Saw that,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 18, 2019)

Fixing to pass Quacks exit on I20. Think we'll stop and see his fancy new furniture.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 18, 2019)

Good news good news .... My youngest child (my daughter) got a job!!! Get outa yo daddy's money girl!!! Go on giiitttt!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

Got most of the sod laid, too hot out there to be doing that now.
Finish it this evening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 18, 2019)

getting a little cloudy here


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2019)

Little backyard garden is spaded, amended, turned, dug, raked, planted, fertilized, caged, and watered. It was quite compacted and a lot of roots dug out where shrubbery had grown for years. Good looking soil overall though.

Now to put the finishing touch on it.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

Time to head out and finish the last of the sod. Mrs. Ruger made some kind of stuffed pepper, pepper halves stuffed with beef, shiitake mushrooms and top with provolone. She can cook these again.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2019)

Good to be home for a spell. I done cleaned so many fish my hands are raw. Got a freezer full of bream and some bass though. And while not done, the cabin is livable again and on the road to recovery.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 18, 2019)

Gonna spend the next week loafing, resting, tying bream bugs for fly fishing, and checking for chanterelles in the swamp. About that time.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2019)

Little backyard garden is spaded, amended, turned, dug, raked, planted, fertilized, caged, and watered. It was quite compacted and a lot of roots dug out where shrubbery had grown for years. Good looking soil overall though.

I'll put the finishing touch on it tomorrow morning. Had several other little projects that caught my eye while I was taking my breaks. 

^^^^^^^^^Figured that was worthy of saying twice.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Good to be home for a spell. I done cleaned so many fish my hands are raw. Got a freezer full of bream and some bass though. And while not done, the cabin is livable again and on the road to recovery.




Glad to hear you are well on the way to recovery down there Nic, and you have raw hands to boot.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 18, 2019)

Sod project is done, watering it in now, very happy that’s behind me.
Tomorrow belongs to me, I’m headed fishing.

If I feel energetic may drag the Harley out and polish it tomorrow evening.


----------



## Batjack (May 19, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2019)

morning batbro


----------



## lagrangedave (May 19, 2019)

Morning


----------



## Batjack (May 19, 2019)

Hey there Gman. How's the eyes do'n Dave? Better I hope.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2019)

You were up early bat bro.


----------



## Batjack (May 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You were up early bat bro.


Full moon madness...


----------



## lagrangedave (May 19, 2019)

Eyes much better. Home with pay not bad either.


----------



## Batjack (May 19, 2019)

Well, headed to the pond...talk atchall later.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you Drivelers.


Ruger apparently worked harder than a "rented mule" this weekend too.

It was great to see an update on NIC about all of the work that he has done recently on his Cabin area and see that things are finally looking much better for his "paradise" too.

Bloodbro might be able to retire early now this his multi-talented Daughter has entered the workforce too.    That is great news for sure for such a wonderful young lady.  

I am thankful that Dave's and his eye surgery is now doing much better and being home "WITH PAY" is a good deal too.  

Batbro was correct about the full moon as it looked to be one of the biggest and best ever really early this morning.

Gobblin is also working like a "bunch of busy bees" too.  

Dang, when I read back, I became really tired very quickly as I read that all of you Drivelers were hard at work all day yesterday on various projects.  

I'm taking it easy today and I DO HAVE A SMILE ON MY FACE BECAUSE I DID SEE A COUPLE OF NEW FAWNS ON MY PROPERTY AS I STARTED CHECKING MY CAMERAS.

THE REAL SAD THING IS THAT I ALSO REMOVED A SMALL FAWN OUT OF THE ROADWAY YESTERDAY AFTER IT WAS KILLED BY ANOTHER VEHICLE.   IT WAS RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE TRAFFIC LANE RIGHT IN A CURVE AND I KNEW THAT IT HAD HAPPENED WITHIN THE PREVIOUS HOUR.  I MADE SURE TO USE MY GLOVES IN REMOVING IT.  THIS WAS ABOUT 2 MILES FROM MY PROPERTY.  IT ALSO HAD A BUNCH OF TICKS ALL OVER IT TOO.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you Drivelers.
> 
> 
> Ruger apparently worked harder than a "rented mule" this weekend too.
> ...



Read where ticks might be bad this year.

Did you get groceries for your relative?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

Good Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2019)

Morning y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2019)

Nice out this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2019)

Do NOT look at the weather forecast for the next week.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning y'all



Mornin blood!

Neat to hear about your daughter getting a job. 1st job?




gobbleinwoods said:


> Nice out this morning



Very nice, especially as I sit here enjoying the fruits of my labor, no pun intended.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood!
> 
> Neat to hear about your daughter getting a job. 1st job?
> 
> ...



I've let the cheekens out to eat and took a short walk.   Now need to go water the garden before the sun gets up and burns it.    Need to also check and see what needs replanting due to poor stand.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood!
> 
> Neat to hear about your daughter getting a job. 1st job?
> 
> ...


First one.. She ain't happy! IMO 16 is plenty old enough to start working. I was hard at it much younger than that.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> First one.. She ain't happy! IMO 16 is plenty old enough to start working. I was hard at it much younger than that.




Heck yeah, gotta get out there and learn about the REAL world.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> First one.. She ain't happy! IMO 16 is plenty old enough to start working. I was hard at it much younger than that.


When she sees the first paycheck she will be,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2019)

Fixing to get wet here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've let the cheekens out to eat and took a short walk.   Now need to go water the garden before the sun gets up and burns it.    Need to also check and see what needs replanting due to poor stand.



My garden is tiny, but all worked by hand. I've got a couple blisters and several cracks in the dried up skin. Mostly bare handed in the dirt.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2019)

Nice Jeff,,,,got any lavender in there anywhere?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> My garden is tiny, but all worked by hand. I've got a couple blisters and several cracks in the dried up skin. Mostly bare handed in the dirt.View attachment 969444


That looks really nice man


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2019)

Gonna get some rain,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice Jeff,,,,got any lavender in there anywhere?



Not at this time, there used to be some at one time. I could use some for a cool color.






blood on the ground said:


> That looks really nice man



Thanks blood. Those doggon Arkansas flagstone aren't easy to work with - 4" thick. I had to level a few of them up and even chisel a couple of them so they would work out better.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2019)

Cat mint is pretty too,,,,bees love it,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Cat mint is pretty too,,,,bees love it,,,,



I've got some mint right around that back corner of the house in that photo.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

I did find an old horseshoe and an ol part of a spring tooth plow tine while digging. I can guarantee the shoe came off my Papaws or my Uncles mules.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

The old shoe still had a couple nails in it


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

Still haven't found that buried silver or gold though.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I did find an old horseshoe and an ol part of a spring tooth plow tine while digging. I can guarantee the shoe came off my Papaws or my Uncles mules.



Then it would be a muleshoe wouldn't it?

That fence is new isn't it?

The garden looks good too.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Still haven't found that buried silver or gold though.


They say confederate gold up here,,,,somewhere,,,,????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> They say confederate gold up here,,,,somewhere,,,,????



Let me know when you find it.

I know of some property you need to purchase.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let me know when you find it.
> 
> I know of some property you need to purchase.


Read about a shipwreck in Lk Mi near us,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2019)

Morning erybody !!!  Ya'll be some hard workers !!! Wife's outside planting flowers.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Read where ticks might be bad this year.
> 
> Did you get groceries for your relative?



Speaking of ticks, I even found a very small brown one on my bluejeans a couple of weeks ago while checking my trailcams.  I use my older faded jeans when I am in the woods and it makes it much easier to spot even small ticks etc.  I always spray my boots with CUTTER DEEPWOODS spray and also up about 6" on my pants legs to help.  I always check really well before I get in my truck to leave from the country.


Gobblin, I had to try and double up on everything that he needed yesterday because I told him that I would be out of town next weekend and would not be up in the country. 

Every time that I go up to the country, I end up visiting 3 different stores to buy groceries for him.   I also get a couple of "take out meals" for him from the DELI in one of these grocery stores most each week too.  

I check his mailbox each week and always write out his bills and make sure that they are paid and mailed on a timely basis.  He signs each check and I fill them out because he can't see well enough to do it and he can't even walk outside anymore these days.  Even signing his checks looks more like  a "chicken scratch" and it has gotten a lot worse for the past 6 months or so now.  Unfortunately, his mental stability is getting worse more rapidly these days and it would not surprise me at all if I found him deceased possibly in bed or from a fall in his house.   He has refused to use any type of "Home Health" assistance for the past several years now.  

This relative has never been married AS THERE IS NOT A SINGLE FEMALE ON THIS EARTH THAT WOULD EVER PUT UP WITH HIM AND HIS CRAZY WAYS !!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 19, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Speaking of ticks, I even found a very small brown one on my bluejeans a couple of weeks ago while checking my trailcams.  I use my older faded jeans when I am in the woods and it makes it much easier to spot even small ticks etc.  I always spray my boots with CUTTER DEEPWOODS spray and also up about 6" on my pants legs to help.  I always check really well before I get in my truck to leave from the country.
> 
> 
> Gobblin, I had to try and double up on everything that he needed yesterday because I told him that I would be out of town next weekend and would not be up in the country.
> ...




You're a good man Mike.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then it would be a muleshoe wouldn't it?
> 
> That fence is new isn't it?
> 
> The garden looks good too.



No sir, it was installed as soon as I moved in for the dogs, an emergency yard more or less. Sometimes I use it to keep them out of here also.

Papaw may have had a team of horses, but I mainly remember them talking about mules.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 19, 2019)

Note


Jeff C. said:


> My garden is tiny, but all worked by hand. I've got a couple blisters and several cracks in the dried up skin. Mostly bare handed in the dirt.View attachment 969444


 
Note to self, must setup a Jeff fund so can get him to help me get this place looking better. I’m terrible at landscaping.

Looks really nice....


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Note
> 
> 
> Note to self, must setup a Jeff fund so can get him to help me get this place looking better. I’m terrible at landscaping.
> ...



Thank you sir, had some good teachers in my Mamaw, Momma, and some schoolin. 

My Mamaw had the greenest thumb I’ve ever seen. That woman could grow anything.....anywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

Gotta give Jag some credit, if that boy catches an energy spell I’ve got to shift into high gear, so that he don’t go fucusing it elsewhere. We can get some stuff done when he’s on fire!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 19, 2019)

I am not joking, there isn’t an artistic gene in my body. I can’t visualize things the way you folks do. One of the neighbors who is formally schooled has taken some sympathy on me. She has been roughing out plans for the flower beds with low maintenance plants.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

We just set him up a big compost bin out of some old truck bodies that my Dad bought from a guy and never used them. I don’t know why he even bought them, he wasn’t hauling no livestock. 

Anyway, they were going to rot sitting in the ol dirt floor barn, been there for years already. We put 3 together in a big  hinged triangle and he can open one end and get in and out. 

He’s ecstatic, been wanting a big one for years. And, it’s almost half full with a bunch of partially decomposed debris already.


----------



## Da Possum (May 19, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Hey Quack,,,,that sausage was the bomb,,,,good Lord,had me 6 patties,,,,



do what?????,,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 19, 2019)

Yessir, low maintenance is your friend. 

Too many huge trees surround this house constantly shedding debris. 

I have began to replace or thin out other stuff that I can. Eventually, going to a permanent ground cover(rock) that I can just blow the leaves and sticks out of.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 19, 2019)

Folks out west desert scape, they got low maintenance down to a science.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 20, 2019)

Good morning all......time to get week on. Get some java going and head south.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 20, 2019)

Good Morning Ruger.   Apparently, you didn't need any beauty sleep at all last night !!!!!



Heck, I woke up at 3:22 AM and realized that it wasn't time to get up yet so I decided that I NEEDED some more sleep so I rolled over and got more  ZZZZZZZZZZZZ's thankfully !!!!

Just heard the local weatherman say that the temps might reach the triple digits for this upcoming weekend.  I don't need that kind of heat at all because I will be out there in for most of the weekend.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 20, 2019)

If you go over in the fishing forum you’ll see I’m too far behind on beauty sleep to ever catch up. 

I don’t need or want triple digit temps either. Hoping to get some fishing in and those temps will run you off the water.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

morning,

Woke at 1:30 and stayed awake for a couple hours then finally fell back asleep.

Up now and time for coffee


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Cold and rain here,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Cold and rain here,,,,


Send it our way!

Morning y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

Morning SwampY and bloodbro

Triple digits predicted here next week.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning SwampY and bloodbro
> 
> Triple digits predicted here next week.


I heard,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Send it our way!
> 
> Morning y'all


Gladly trade ya,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Frost advisory tonight,,,,


----------



## basshound72 (May 20, 2019)

Morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Frost advisory tonight,,,,



Oh I wish.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2019)

Head honcho coming to town today! That's never good!


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 20, 2019)

I certainly prefer the 65-75 degrees, if I could get that year around in a place not full of flakes I'd move.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Good morning gentlemen! 

Triple digits?


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

With the humidity,,,,that's rough,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> With the humidity,,,,that's rough,,,,



Dangerous too!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Reckon I’m shifting gears to mowing today. I’ve still got little projects everywhere I look, but they are gonna have to wait. 

As soon as the due is burned off I’ll get busy. Daggum cloud cover isn’t cooperating this morn. Although, it would be nice if it stayed overcast for most of the day while mowing.


----------



## redeli (May 20, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2019)

redeli said:


> morning all




In your reference to Gator Creek, I used to catch a lot of redfin pike in it. Down where the 500 line crosses it and through that stretch.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> In your reference to Gator Creek, I used to catch a lot of redfin pike in it. Down where the 500 line crosses it and through that stretch.


That is a pretty fish,,,,wish we had them here,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> That is a pretty fish,,,,wish we had them here,,,,




They eat good too.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> They eat good too.


I've heard,,,,I wonder how closely their related to Northerns,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (May 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I've heard,,,,I wonder how closely their related to Northerns,,,,




They`re all in the pike family, grass, chain and redfin pickerel, northern pike, and muskies.


----------



## redeli (May 20, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> In your reference to Gator Creek, I used to catch a lot of redfin pike in it. Down where the 500 line crosses it and through that stretch.


yes sir,i caught a few last week


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I certainly prefer the 65-75 degrees, if I could get that year around in a place not full of flakes I'd move.


Good Mornin drivelers.
Ruger..... seems all those places are already full up with the flakes already......
Had a great time fishing in the trout waters.Caught my limit 2 days in a row...3rd day only caught 1.Temp lows were 38-52 and highs were 62-68.Ate good.,slept so..so..shoulder still hurts, but back at work today hopefully all goes well. Ya'll have a great day and stay cool and hydrated.Gonna be a HOT week this week..


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Good Mornin drivelers.
> Ruger..... seems all those places are already full up with the flakes already......
> Had a great time fishing in the trout waters.Caught my limit 2 days in a row...3rd day only caught 1.Temp lows were 38-52 and highs were 62-68.Ate good.,slept so..so..shoulder still hurts, but back at work today hopefully all goes well. Ya'll have a great day and stay cool and hydrated.Gonna be a HOT week this week..


Get feeling better,,,,great catches,,,,have a good day at work,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Good Mornin drivelers.
> Ruger..... seems all those places are already full up with the flakes already......
> Had a great time fishing in the trout waters.Caught my limit 2 days in a row...3rd day only caught 1.Temp lows were 38-52 and highs were 62-68.Ate good.,slept so..so..shoulder still hurts, but back at work today hopefully all goes well. Ya'll have a great day and stay cool and hydrated.Gonna be a HOT week this week..



Seems to be that way or I'd of already moved.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


Mng,,,,prettier than ME,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Seems to be that way or I'd of already moved.


Head to the mountains with NCH,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Head to the mountains with NCH,,,,


Thats where most of them live... just a little east of him.


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!


Mornin Miss sunshine......


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Get feeling better,,,,great catches,,,,have a good day at work,,,,


I could retire in that place......only 7.50 per night once I get old enough to get a senior pass...Only problem is the pass costs $80.00 and have to move to a new site eva 15 days.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 20, 2019)

NCH gets way too much ice and snow for me. The place is paradise in the summer.
Also, liberals are like flies in that area now.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2019)

Hey


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Hey,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Hay is the first step to horse poo,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (May 20, 2019)

Gonna be a hot one here.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna be a hot one here.


I'll take some,,,,cold and raining here,,,,


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2019)

Typical Moanday here, co-worker on vacation all week.................and this stooopid phone won't quit ringing............wonder if the boss would notice if I unplugged all of them??


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 20, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Typical Moanday here, co-worker on vacation all week.................and this stooopid phone won't quit ringing............wonder if the boss would notice if I unplugged all of them??



Call forward the line to the bosses phone, lot more entertainment factor.


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Call forward the line to the bosses phone, lot more entertainment factor.


He'd love that,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Call forward the line to the bosses CELL phone, lot more entertainment factor.


FIFY........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (May 20, 2019)

Stoopid  moanday


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2019)

Now I know who to ask for practical joke ideas!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Stoopid  moanday


you too, two, to, Leroy??


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 20, 2019)

Keebs, I have to share one we pulled on a another Manager. The VP was hard core on phones not ringing during a staff meeting. We knew one of the Managers was forgetful and usually had his phone ringer on. His job had him sitting at the big boy table. We'd get in the VPs staff meeting and see who sat behind this guy. Ever who was sitting along the wall behind him would get the nod and dial his phone. He'd about fall outta the chair trying to get that phone outta his pocket to press the silence button. The VP would just look down the table.


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

Ham sammich and a 1886 cocaine soda for lunch.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 20, 2019)

Fat boy salit, gonna turn into a flippin rabbit.


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Fat boy salit, gonna turn into a flippin rabbit.


Is that the same as a honeymoon salot.........lettuce alone?????


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Is that the same as a honeymoon salot.........lettuce alone?????



 I got so tired of lettuce alone its sliced cukes and carrots still eatin like a rabbit.


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I got so tired of lettuce alone its sliced cukes and carrots still eatin like a rabbit.


A least add some hothouse tomatoes to it till you can find some fresh ones.A Vildalia onion would be good to........


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2019)

Already been the longest summer ever! 9,000 sweltering degrees outside and 9,125 inside the plant I work in! Bring on winter!!!!


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Already been the longest summer ever! 9,000 sweltering degrees outside and 9,125 inside the plant I work in! Bring on winter!!!!


Been Waiting on NCHB to complain about the snow drifts today.....Just an FYI ......I ain"t taking no more clothes off.It ain"t decent.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Been Waiting on NCHB to complain about the snow drifts today.....Just an FYI ......I ain"t taking no more clothes off.It ain"t decent.


His weather is right opposite from ours... He said one time he don't even own a AC unit!


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> His weather is right opposite from ours... He said one time he don't even own a AC unit!


I was about 45 minutes from him last week @ about 2000 ft. It was 42 on Wed a.m.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

It isn't even June July or August yet.


----------



## Da Possum (May 20, 2019)

I'm loving this hot weather!  Hope this helps


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It isn't even June July or August yet.


It's to be considered the middle of August from this point on ... Or until gun season starts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> I'm loving this hot weather!  Hope this helps



Never knew marsupials were cold blooded.


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Never knew marsupials were cold blooded.


I thought he lived out back of the ice factory.


----------



## Crakajak (May 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> It's to be considered the middle of August from this point on ... Or until gun season starts!


I had to like your statement so I could unlike your statement.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I had to like your statement so I could unlike your statement.



Ditto


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> I had to like your statement so I could unlike your statement.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Ditto


----------



## blood on the ground (May 20, 2019)

Y'all jus mean to the fat kids!


----------



## Keebs (May 20, 2019)

If anyone see's Mud wandering around, tell him I got the truck a/c on hight and the beer iced down!!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> His weather is right opposite from ours... He said one time he don't even own a AC unit!


We don't either,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

I'll take your hot weather,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> I'm loving this hot weather!  Hope this helps


Perfect for group showers,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2019)

Afternoon all !!!  2 day work week, off 3 then work the weekend..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  2 day work week, off 3 then work the weekend..



Sober up butter cup.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

How do?

I gots to go back to mowin weeds. Jag ran low on gas and just went inside while I was cutting in another area. I thought he was mowing the entire time that I was. 

Stinking iPhone, always thinking it knows what I’m typing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> How do?
> 
> I gots to back to mowin weeds. Jag ran low on gas and just went inside while I was cutting in another area. I thought he was mowing the entire Tim that I was.




Jag ='s smarter than Chiefbro . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2019)

No slip n slide for the foreseeable future, dry and dusty..


----------



## Cmp1 (May 20, 2019)

Send me some,,,,cold as a well diggers butt here,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2019)

Got some 84hr weeks coming up.  No meeting tmrow !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jag ='s smarter than Chiefbro . .



He was low on gas, so just parked it at the barn and walked away. I thought he was back there cutting. I was out front/side,


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Daggum if this one ain’t about gon!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Send me some,,,,cold as a well diggers butt here,,,,



Take your pick, a cold well diggers butt, or burnin up in hades with all the other stanky sweaty ticked off on the edge of ballistic fools.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

We have a significant rise in violence during the sweltering heat and humidity.

How do you think bloodontheground got his screen name?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got some 84hr weeks coming up.  No meeting tmrow !!!



For joy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

Got about half the grass mowed this evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got about half the grass mowed this evening.



Got all  with the exception of a little left behind barn. 

I’ll finish it tomorrow morn while Jag’s @ work. Then, on to new and never ending projects/chores.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Got all  with the exception of a little left behind barn.
> 
> I’ll finish it tomorrow morn while Jag’s @ work. Then, on to new and never ending projects/chores.



I've probably got another 1.5 - 2 hours left to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Next project is to repair steps out back door to patio. I bought the stuff today @ Lowe’s when I went to pickup a special order on a stick of soffit for front porch. The squirrels had chewed holes/little windows in it. 

Ol fabricator neighbor is cutting me some metal pieces to block their access through the openings in the metal roof where they then chewed a half  circle through gutter topper, aluminum facia, the 2X6 facia on raftervtails to get in. Those 17 pieces will screw into 2X6 @ every spot that roof has that raised dog eared ridge section.

Hopefully, that’ll put and end to them forever.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

What I’ve got left is only about 30-40 mins.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Doggon! Won’t be able to sit out here on patio listening to garden pond long. Skeeters are swarming tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Just lit a citronella torch and placed on ground under patio umbrella. Let’s see if it works.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just lit a citronella torch and placed on ground under patio umbrella. Let’s see if it works.




Getcha one of those little battery operated thingies.  Dawn has one when she lays by the pool.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just lit a citronella torch and placed on ground under patio umbrella. Let’s see if it works.



I've started using my Thermacell.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I've started using my Thermacell.




That's what I was trying to think of !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I was trying to think of !!!



I drew a blank too when yo mentioned it. I’ve got to try one of those things. Lawd knows skeeters gonna get me over everyone else, always have for some reason since I was a kid.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Them jokers in Louisiana bout tote you off.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 20, 2019)

Last one, shet r down!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I drew a blank too when yo mentioned it. I’ve got to try one of those things. Lawd knows skeeters gonna get me over everyone else, always have for some reason since I was a kid.




Dawn swears by hers, alot of other people do too !!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 21, 2019)

Morning children


----------

